# Work Done in 2022



## thewoodlands (Dec 25, 2021)

I'll get this up early.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 1, 2022)

Yesterday I felled two dead pine, one I cut & split and then brought over to the fireplace. Today I took care of the second one in the picture and had a nice fire.

I had set a few trail cams up, not much going on except for a few pics of some deer.


----------



## wishlist (Jan 1, 2022)

Went out this morning and loaded up some dead ash that I hauled out of the woods in the spring .   Wanted to get it inside the barn before we get a bunch of snow tonight . 
I’ll get it cut and spit and use this load for the evaporator.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 1, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Went out this morning and loaded up some dead ash that I hauled out of the woods in the spring .   Wanted to get it inside the barn before we get a bunch of snow tonight .
> I’ll get it cut and spit and use this load for the evaporator.
> 
> View attachment 288897


Nice work @wishlist , how much snow are they saying your area will get?


----------



## wishlist (Jan 1, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @wishlist , how much snow are they saying your area will get?


We were at 5-8” but that has been scaled back .   Hoping we don’t get much ,  we need some frost in the ground .  Everything is just plain sloppy mud .   We do have some nice single digits coming up this week tho .


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 1, 2022)

wishlist said:


> We were at 5-8” but that has been scaled back .   Hoping we don’t get much ,  we need some frost in the ground .  Everything is just plain sloppy mud .   We do have some nice single digits coming up this week tho .


They're calling for 3-6 for our area, we have some single digit temps coming up at night and another warm stretch before more cold comes in.

The area I was cutting in today didn't seem to have much frost at all either, the trails for the sleds are still closed so because of the lack of snow, even though this snow will help, I think the trails will stay closed until we get a good 10-12 on the ground.

I think 2020 was like this year, we had February and part of March that the trails were open.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 2, 2022)

Missed us completely,  AGAIN.  @woodlands keeps taking our snow away...........LOL


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 2, 2022)

rottiman said:


> Missed us completely,  AGAIN.  @woodlands keeps taking our snow away...........LOL


We only received 4 to 5 inches of snow, it wasn't the heavy stuff so I left it on the driveway, I might just pack it down since there's ice underneath it.

About all I did today was take the dog for a few walks, took the rhino for a ride and put this in the oven at 1:15 today, it tasted great.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 2, 2022)

Not much work for me this year; built and filled the 3-year shed last year (about 2.75 cords per stack). This winter burning the last if the tarped stacks (so the shed is for starting next season).

Gonna miss processing wood...


----------



## wishlist (Jan 2, 2022)

Ended up with 5” or so of very light snow .  After plowing the drive I worked on the trailer load of wood from yesterday.   Beautiful day out , 20 and sun with no wind .  
Unfortunately got a call and a friend passed from covid .   Quit for the rest of the day .


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 2, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Ended up with 5” or so of very light snow .  After plowing the drive I worked on the trailer load of wood from yesterday.   Beautiful day out , 20 and sun with no wind .
> Unfortunately got a call and a friend passed from covid .   Quit for the rest of the day .



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you were able to say goodbye. Cherish the memories made, and pay those good times forward.


----------



## MEngineer24 (Jan 3, 2022)

Split and stacked a little wood right before the snow hit yesterday. It’s so nice to be ahead.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 3, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Ended up with 5” or so of very light snow .  After plowing the drive I worked on the trailer load of wood from yesterday.   Beautiful day out , 20 and sun with no wind .
> Unfortunately got a call and a friend passed from covid .   Quit for the rest of the day .


Sorry about the loss of your friend.


----------



## clancey (Jan 3, 2022)

Me to so sorry...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 4, 2022)

Since we might have some rain and snow coming in, I took the backhoe off the 4540 so I can put the 3 point sander on if we need it.

After I did the above, I plowed our driveway and a neighbor's driveway from the snow we received the other day.


----------



## MissMac (Jan 9, 2022)

MEngineer24 said:


> Split and stacked a little wood right before the snow hit yesterday. It’s so nice to be ahead.
> 
> View attachment 289017
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesGuido (Jan 9, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Ended up with 5” or so of very light snow .  After plowing the drive I worked on the trailer load of wood from yesterday.   Beautiful day out , 20 and sun with no wind .
> Unfortunately got a call and a friend passed from covid .   Quit for the rest of the day .


very sorry to hear of the lost of your friend. This virus is devastating... i've had 7  close friends or relatives that have died for this, including my youngest sister and all with no other health related issues... it is so hard to understand it, and so hard to accept it.
Again, my deepest condolences.


----------



## MEngineer24 (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## MissMac (Jan 9, 2022)

Holy jeepers, I just went online to order a set of replacement pins for my moisture meter, as mine are pretty bent - $34 CAD, but only $14 USD.  Pretty sure the exchange rate isn't <$0.50/USD - RIDICULOUS.  

Guess I'll be making due with my hagard pins!  Jeepers - I could buy a whole new MM for another $15


----------



## wishlist (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you all for the kind words . Unfortunately his wife now has  covid .  Ugh !


----------



## wishlist (Jan 10, 2022)

Getting ready for syrup season .  
It was cold and windy out today , about 14 for a high .   Did manage to get the rack filled up .  It’s a 4x4x8 and I have another rack full already .    One more good splitting day and I should have enough .  
The evaporator has a 3 ft firebox with forced air blown in under the fire .  Lots of small splits and you get some serious heat .  Downside is I fill it about every 6-8 minutes .


----------



## MissMac (Jan 10, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Getting ready for syrup season .
> It was cold and windy out today , about 14 for a high .   Did manage to get the rack filled up .  It’s a 4x4x8 and I have another rack full already .    One more good splitting day and I should have enough .
> The evaporator has a 3 ft firebox with forced air blown in under the fire .  Lots of small splits and you get some serious heat .  Downside is I fill it about every 6-8 minutes .
> 
> ...


what is that metal caging you're using to stack (not the IBC tote, the black stuff)?  did you make that?  looks sharp and would work really well over here.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 10, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Getting ready for syrup season .
> It was cold and windy out today , about 14 for a high .   Did manage to get the rack filled up .  It’s a 4x4x8 and I have another rack full already .    One more good splitting day and I should have enough .
> The evaporator has a 3 ft firebox with forced air blown in under the fire .  Lots of small splits and you get some serious heat .  Downside is I fill it about every 6-8 minutes .
> 
> ...



Wow 6-8 mins reload... From the splitter directly into the fire in a continuous mode...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 10, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Thank you all for the kind words . Unfortunately his wife now has  covid .  Ugh !


I just said a prayer, sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 10, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> I just said a prayer, sorry for the loss of your friend.


 A BIG X 2 as well


----------



## TheBigIron (Jan 10, 2022)

Started this January 1, 2022.  Some shag bark hickory, white oak and mostly honey locust.  Hopefully I can get back there this weekend and resume cutting splitting and stacking..


----------



## wishlist (Jan 10, 2022)

MissMac said:


> what is that metal caging you're using to stack (not the IBC tote, the black stuff)?  did you make that?  looks sharp and would work really well over here.


Yes I made 2 of them .  It started as a 4x8 metal pallet from the kubota dealer .  They use them to ship tractors .  Some pallets are re used and some not .   He gave me 2 of them.   
I welded up some simple angle iron for frame then used welded hog panels for the 2 sides and back .   My front loader won’t pick them up full .   I have a set of pallet forks for the 3 point and they will pick up a lot more .  
They work great and hold a lot of wood .   
Notice my stacks are near as nice as woodlands.  Lol


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 11, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Yes I made 2 of them .  It started as a 4x8 metal pallet from the kubota dealer .  They use them to ship tractors .  Some pallets are re used and some not .   He gave me 2 of them.
> I welded up some simple angle iron for frame then used welded hog panels for the 2 sides and back .   My front loader won’t pick them up full .   I have a set of pallet forks for the 3 point and they will pick up a lot more .
> They work great and hold a lot of wood .
> Notice my stacks are near as nice as woodlands.  Lol


LOL.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 11, 2022)

It looks like overnight we'll start warming up so I plan on taking down another dead pine tomorrow near a new trail I made in late December.

Some tops for the deer would be nice, I have one rotting at the base Maple and two smaller Ash that will come down either later tomorrow or the next day, the deer should be all over those.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 12, 2022)

I didn't get the dead pine I had planned on because of the wind but I did get rid of one pine tree that was close to the vehicles when we used our driveway. I took three loads over to the fireplace with the good pine rounds going to the split pile.

I did notice a dead pine that was uprooted some that is on a small cherry just off the driveway, there's about six smaller dead pine in that area I might clear first.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 13, 2022)

We have freezing drizzle going on but the wife wanted to pick a few things up at the grocery store so I drove in, no dead pine coming down today but we'll put in a few loads of firewood today before the wind chill gets bad.

The state routes were fine, no ice on them but the side roads looked bad so most of the schools were canceled for the day in our area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 13, 2022)

With a possible 8 - 12 inches of snow coming in, we put in a few loads of red & sugar maple and a smaller load of ironwood in.

This winter we haven't had a big snowfall where I had to plow all the trails around the house, since the firewood is in, I can plow some driveways and the trails without worrying about the firewood.


----------



## wishlist (Jan 13, 2022)

Good to see my friends in NY getting some snow .   Neighbor was running corn again today ,   even with all this cold weather he made some pretty big ruts .   

I burnt some ironwood this week when it was bone cold .  I’m used to burning mostly ash but noticed with ironwood you don’t get the coals like ash .   Good wood tho .


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 13, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Good to see my friends in NY getting some snow .   Neighbor was running corn again today ,   even with all this cold weather he made some pretty big ruts .
> 
> I burnt some ironwood this week when it was bone cold .  I’m used to burning mostly ash but noticed with ironwood you don’t get the coals like ash .   Good wood tho .


We usually burn ironwood after two or three years seasoned depending on what type of shape the tree was in we I cut it, so far we get some good coaling but I'm always burning it with something else, throws great heat.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 14, 2022)

I am getting close to being done cutting/hauling.  Been splitting now.

Start of season and 3 weeks ago, there is more now.

Splitter pics are from last March when I got the new splitter.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 15, 2022)

I just filled the garage back up today and cleaned up a few stacks in the main area close to the house.  I'm hoping to get the teractor out tomorrow to move some wood.  The temps are going to be pretty cold for the next week so the ground should be frozen enough to not destroy the yard doing some work with the tractor.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 15, 2022)

@heavy hammer , we're at - 15.3 tonight with another week of cold azz weather coming at us, they're saying we'll have a night that we hit -22, I guess we'll need more Ironwood inside.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 15, 2022)

It's going to be a cold one.  I worked late last night during the freezing rain and had those temps drop from the 30's to low 20's by the time we were done.  today we had the sun but temps were cold teens and low 20's.  I'm sure we will be in the single digits tonight.  Going to be a tough week to work.  The stoves will be getting a good amout of work this week.  Loaded the garage back up with a lot of locust.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 15, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> It's going to be a cold one.  I worked late last night during the freezing rain and had those temps drop from the 30's to low 20's by the time we were done.  today we had the sun but temps were cold teens and low 20's.  I'm sure we will be in the single digits tonight.  Going to be a tough week to work.  The stoves will be getting a good amout of work this week.  Loaded the garage back up with a lot of locust.


I would rather work in the cold than the freezing rain. This is our first stretch of really cold weather but the year we bought the tractor (August 2016) it was a very cold winter.


----------



## Wood1Dennis (Jan 16, 2022)

2021 - 2022 has been a pretty good winter for wood making here in Wisconsin. We have snow, but not too much! Today it was in the low 20s, a perfect day today to get out in the woods. With a couple of nights this week below zero I was able to get out in the swamp to drag out some ash and maple. 
Then with a light breeze I figured it was a good day to take down this big old dead elm that I have been eyeing for a couple of years. It is at least 20" diameter based on my 18" saw bar. She dropped perfectly, right on the trail! That makes it even more fun!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 19, 2022)

The temp starts dropping tonight so after plowing again today, we'll put in more pellets and wood tomorrow.


----------



## clancey (Jan 20, 2022)

The temperature here today in CO is suppose to be in the fifties--hard to believe at this time of year--and on Friday we will have about 1/2 0r 1 inch of wet snow at least that was the weather forecast yesterday...We really do need the moisture bad and this is much wanted but the year has been strange with the weather..Now my question about the work that you all do when you jump around your property cleaning up your wood..When you come across Sumac. Poisoned Oak, and Poison Ivy growing around the bottom or near these rotten falling trees --do you use this wood or use the dead tree that you are cutting down as you gather you wood with your work?..The reason I am asking is because with my last stove burning I believe that I got Sumac poisoning on my skin and just wondering if you all take account of this and it is written that the oil of these plants can get on wood and pass on the skin disease to the people burning it in their wood stoves. clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 20, 2022)

clancey said:


> The temperature here today in CO is suppose to be in the fifties--hard to believe at this time of year--and on Friday we will have about 1/2 0r 1 inch of wet snow at least that was the weather forecast yesterday...We really do need the moisture bad and this is much wanted but the year has been strange with the weather..Now my question about the work that you all do when you jump around your property cleaning up your wood..When you come across Sumac. Poisoned Oak, and Poison Ivy growing around the bottom or near these rotten falling trees --do you use this wood or use the dead tree that you are cutting down as you gather you wood with your work?..The reason I am asking is because with my last stove burning I believe that I got Sumac poisoning on my skin and just wondering if you all take account of this and it is written that the oil of these plants can get on wood and pass on the skin disease to the people burning it in their wood stoves. clancey


I haven't had any problems with firewood having any Sumac, P.O., or P.I. on or around it.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 20, 2022)

Making progress on the pile I amassed over the summer.   Got some uglies for the gas splitter, and a row for the X27.  Before and after pics.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 21, 2022)

Were going to be seeing single digits tonight and some teens this weekend.  Both stoves are filled with big loads of locust.  I spilt a lot of my big pieces down to make it easier for my wife to load the stoves.  I was called back in last night at 5 and didn't get home till 10 today so I'm glad she had some smaller pieces to keep her and the girls warm last night.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 21, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> Were going to be seeing single digits tonight and some teens this weekend.  Both stoves are filled with big loads of locust.  I spilt a lot of my big pieces down to make it easier for my wife to load the stoves.  I was called back in last night at 5 and didn't get home till 10 today so I'm glad she had some smaller pieces to keep her and the girls warm last night.


That's nice, whatever we can do so this firewood chit is easy on the boss. 👍 We're at -9 tonight heading for possibly another - 20 low in the morning, some sites say - 15 so we'll see tomorrow morning.


----------



## TheBigIron (Jan 21, 2022)

Yeah pretty cold here as well, split some of my bigger pieces of black locust to make it more manageable for the wifey to load the stove in case I’m working tomorrow..


----------



## TheBigIron (Jan 21, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> Were going to be seeing single digits tonight and some teens this weekend.  Both stoves are filled with big loads of locust.  I spilt a lot of my big pieces down to make it easier for my wife to load the stoves.  I was called back in last night at 5 and didn't get home till 10 today so I'm glad she had some smaller pieces to keep her and the girls warm last night.


Multiple stoves?  You must heat a large home.  How much wood do you need to have on hand each year out of curiosity??


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 22, 2022)

My house is close to 4000 sq feet total 2450, 1 st floor, 1500+ sq feet finished basement.  I burn through about 5 cords a year I believe.  I haven't really calculated it in to figure it out.  My goal is always to get at least 10 truck loads of wood every year which keeps me ahead.  I know that isn't the most accurate but I'm plenty of years ahead, with the stacks and piles more and more than the previous year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 22, 2022)

I've been wanting to fell a Maple or two since they have some shrooms growing on the trunk and the tops will get eaten by the deer, hopefully that happens tomorrow.


----------



## ClintonH (Jan 23, 2022)

I split a cord with the Fiskars yesterday (red oak, ash, hard maple), stacked on the trailer as I split, and unloaded and stacked this afternoon.  1 month of wood in 1 weekend, about 3 hrs' work.  That's what I like.


----------



## Caw (Jan 23, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Getting ready for syrup season .
> It was cold and windy out today , about 14 for a high .   Did manage to get the rack filled up .  It’s a 4x4x8 and I have another rack full already .    One more good splitting day and I should have enough .
> The evaporator has a 3 ft firebox with forced air blown in under the fire .  Lots of small splits and you get some serious heat .  Downside is I fill it about every 6-8 minutes .
> 
> ...


I'm still really bummed out I have to cancel sugaring this season. Theres just no way ill be healed enough in time, its such a physical job. I told my kids I'll do a few trees with them and they can manage it as their own project so that will be fun at least. Good luck this year!


----------



## wishlist (Jan 24, 2022)

Your absolutely right how physical of a job it is .   Do a few trees and have some fun .  Really glad to see this winter is finally more normal than last few years .    Hopefully sugar content will be up as well .


----------



## TheBigIron (Jan 24, 2022)

Hopefully the weather holds for Saturday, my uncle has given me permission to cut some red and white oak that is on his property.


----------



## Caw (Jan 25, 2022)

TheBigIron said:


> Hopefully the weather holds for Saturday, my uncle has given me permission to cut some red and white oak that is on his property.


I'll send you my address. I like 17" x 3-4" splits, preferably rectangular. Thanks man!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 25, 2022)

We received 4 to 5 inches of new snow so after putting in a bunch of firewood this morning, I plowed four driveways with 4540 and cleaned the pipe on the pellet stove inside & out. I had cleaned out the inside of the P.S. yesterday.


----------



## shortys7777 (Jan 28, 2022)

In preparation for the big storm I cleaned my chimney. I've been burning hot fires with strictly oak. The only part that had a little to clean was the top 6 inches which is uninsulated. Didn't need to clean but its easy enough and now I don't need to worry.  huge difference from my first year burning 2 years ago. Also started filling the rack outside the slider which will get me another month where I don't need to wheelbarrow from the backyard. I'll finish tonight before the flakes fall.


----------



## Caw (Jan 28, 2022)

shortys7777 said:


> In preparation for the big storm I cleaned my chimney. I've been burning hot fires with strictly oak. The only part that had a little to clean was the top 6 inches which is uninsulated. Didn't need to clean but its easy enough and now I don't need to worry.  huge difference from my first year burning 2 years ago. Also started filling the rack outside the slider which will get me another month where I don't need to wheelbarrow from the backyard. I'll finish tonight before the flakes fall.



Like minds. My indoor racks are about half full which is a few days worth but with the storm coming we're gonna top it all off this afternoon and probably bring a little extra on the floor on the basement just in case. Nobody wants to trudge thru 18" of snow for wood.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 28, 2022)

Lol. I just filled the rack in the garage to the brim. I have about 2 wks of wood inside now.
That left three tarped 2x4 racks on cinder block on my driveway next to my garage empty. So i took them down in case the wind will be indeed up to 90 mph. Generator tested and moved to the sunroom (it'd run outside the sunroom, but I don't want to carry the #*$(( thing thru 18" of snow if we need it). Gas cans filled.

yesterday was the presumably last day of skating w/ the kids on the nearby duckpond. WIth snow and a Tuesday 39 F thaw it'll be over for a while after that.

Let it snow. Stay warm.


----------



## TheBigIron (Jan 29, 2022)

Well got my wish, sun came out and was able to get the mulberry and some white oak at my uncles property this morning..


----------



## Gearhead660 (Jan 29, 2022)

Been cutting up some trees that came down over the summer.   Got them all stacked. 


Close to a season's worth.  Oak, cherry and a maple.
Then decided to relax and have a fire. Thanks @kennyp2339 for the reminder.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 30, 2022)

Caw said:


> Like minds. My indoor racks are about half full which is a few days worth but with the storm coming we're gonna top it all off this afternoon and probably bring a little extra on the floor on the basement just in case. Nobody wants to trudge thru 18" of snow for wood.


It is exactly that reason when I was planning for my woodshed I chose the location of in front the retaining wall in my driveway parking area, only lost like 4ft of driveway and will never have any issues with bringing in wood for the stove.


----------



## Rusty18 (Feb 4, 2022)

Had to do some pruning on the way to work this morning.  It’s hard to tell in the pic but that’s on a fairly steep hill.  No after pictures...I was late getting to work as it was.


----------



## heavy hammer (Feb 5, 2022)

That is a bummer on the way to work, you always have a saw with you?


----------



## Rusty18 (Feb 5, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> That is a bummer on the way to work, you always have a saw with you?


No, we had freezing rain in the forecast for the last couple of days.  I pack a few extras depending on the forecast.  Have lived out here almost 4 years and that is only the second one I’ve had to cut out.


----------



## Rusty18 (Feb 5, 2022)

Some of the neighbors think I’m crazy for messing with it, said just wait for the county to come through.  They finally plowed at 11, tree got cut at 430.  I’ve tried to explain to them how much longer is it gonna take an ambulance to get to them if they have to wait on the fire department to come clear the road, or if they have an emergency and need to get to town.  I guess I grew up in an old part of the world (running joke was we were 40 years behind everybody else) everybody had chains, saws, had or knew someone with a tractor, and when a storm came through we didn’t stop cutting/scraping/shoveling till everything was opened back up.    Depending on the county was a last resort.


----------



## heavy hammer (Feb 5, 2022)

Better to be prepared.  I usually have a saw in the truck.  When you need it, it is better to be with than without.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 5, 2022)

Got 1 wood shed filled back up.  Need to wait for the other to get empty before I can finish stacking all this oak.


----------



## mcdougy (Feb 5, 2022)

This one was hung up bad but I was able to get it off the stump and started bucking and splitting it up....a tank and half thru the saw today.....I will try and keep track of how much fuel I use and how much fuel I will get.....anyone know what type of maple that is (bent one and the snapped off one)
This was the biggest ash in our bush 😂


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2022)

After doing some plowing with the tractor, we put in some ash with the old Polaris Indy Trail. Hopefully the four loads we put in will fill a 4 x 4 rack or come close.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 7, 2022)

We took the sleds out for a short ride today, about 20 miles. We went through an area that had been logged off, the snow on the trails was ok but with the sun and more riders, it will be getting bad unless we get more snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 10, 2022)

With colder weather coming in on Saturday night, we'll put in more Ash and Ironwood today. I'll use the snowmobile so I won't screw up my wife's walking trails, with the rain we had along with the warmer weather, it won't take much.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 10, 2022)

We put three loads of Ash in and one load of Ironwood with the snowmobile, maybe tomorrow we'll put in the six bags of pellets the same way.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 12, 2022)

Got the wood shed filled back up that I have been using this season,  and was thinking of what to do with the rest that I got split.   Why not build another wood shed!   Gathered all the materials I needed from the shop to build one.   All I needed to buy was one piece of roofing.  Started with a heavy duty pallet I got from work.   5'x9', holds just shy of 2 cord.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 12, 2022)

Gearhead660 said:


> Got the wood shed filled back up that I have been using this season,  and was thinking of what to do with the rest that I got split.   Why not build another wood shed!   Gathered all the materials I needed from the shop to build one.   All I needed to buy was one piece of roofing.  Started with a heavy duty pallet I got from work.   5'x9', holds just shy of 2 cord.
> View attachment 292035
> View attachment 292036


Very nice job @Gearhead660 , what types of firewood will you fill it with?


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 12, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Very nice job @Gearhead660 , what types of firewood will you fill it with?


Got some oak and locust left from a late summer score.


----------



## MEngineer24 (Feb 12, 2022)

Another load for the shed. Will be splitting and stacking next week because we have some colder weather and snow moving in tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 13, 2022)

With possible rain and some ice forecast for Thursday, we started putting in more Ash today, two smaller loads.

We'll get two more good size loads in before Thursday but first we'll put the snowmobiles away before the warmer weather and rain hits.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 15, 2022)

We did get two more loads of Ash, kindling and some Ironwood in before we get smacked with a bunch of rain on Thursday.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 15, 2022)

Gearhead660 said:


> Got the wood shed filled back up that I have been using this season,  and was thinking of what to do with the rest that I got split.   Why not build another wood shed!   Gathered all the materials I needed from the shop to build one.   All I needed to buy was one piece of roofing.  Started with a heavy duty pallet I got from work.   5'x9', holds just shy of 2 cord.
> View attachment 292035
> View attachment 292036


Well, now it's full.  Need to figure out what to do with the rest.  Got 1-2 cords left to split and stack.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 16, 2022)

I spent some time with the shovel and tractor today, with the warmer weather and rain coming in I moved some piles of snow with the tractor and then made sure that any water that might sit around the basement wall will run away from it. A few of the downspouts had some extensions put on that will help.


----------



## TheBigIron (Feb 16, 2022)

With heavy rain coming in and possibly 5-8 inches of snow on the way, probably won’t make it out to the timber this weekend but hopefully soon.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 17, 2022)

With the melting and rain, the driveway is all ice. I hooked the trailer up to the rhino so I could get a whole bunch of ashes from spring burning in the outside fireplace on the driveway, after that was done I used some sand from our property and did a section and then some Quikrete  tube sand sand on the rest of the driveway.

We'll see if the snow we get will add some traction, even if it does we'll put the 3 point sander on the Mahindra 4540 tomorrow, that will put down a good amount of sand in the areas that need it the most real quick.


----------



## MissMac (Feb 21, 2022)

Hahah - I keep reading all your posts about processing wood, and finally decided I'd contribute.  All I've been doing is processing snow.  It has been a record year for snowfall thus far in my neck of the woods.  Truly incredible.  





For reference, this is the same stack of wood in a different season:



Holy Moses, it's gonna be July before all the snow melts.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 21, 2022)

Since we might get 0.50 to 1.00 inches of rain  Tuesday even through  Wednesday night, we put in a few smaller loads of ash.

The winds along with the melting have put down some smaller stuff that the deer are eating and the smaller trees coming up through the snow the deer are after so we have a bunch of deer eating around the house.

I also moved some slush out of the natural drain with the 4540 today.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow, all that snow.  It hit 85 here today, but thankfully it’s not the beginning of summer yet.  It should cool off again on Wednesday.  My husband and I have been cutting firewood and lopping and piling brush the last few weekends.  Today we hauled our wood chipper to that side of the property and made mulch.  We put some in a wheelbarrow to go around some young pomegranates near our driveway where we need additional weed suppression.  The rest we just left in a pile atop some old palm tree trunks (they would not make good firewood for our stove!).  We’ll let the mulch sit here and add to it (there’s more firewood and brush to process), and then we’ll draw upon it for the garden or landscaping as necessary.


----------



## mcdougy (Feb 21, 2022)

DuaeGuttae said:


> Wow, all that snow.  It hit 85 here today, but thankfully it’s not the beginning of summer yet.  It should cool off again on Wednesday.  My husband and I have been cutting firewood and lopping and piling brush the last few weekends.  Today we hauled our wood chipper to that side of the property and made mulch.  We put some in a wheelbarrow to go around some young pomegranates near our driveway where we need additional weed suppression.  The rest we just left in a pile atop some old palm tree trunks (they would not make good firewood for our stove!).  We’ll let the mulch sit here and add to it (there’s more firewood and brush to process), and then we’ll draw upon it for the garden or landscaping as necessary.
> 
> View attachment 292483


The  mulch will deplete the nitrogen. If your tree is young it may be a bad idea for its health. It will for sure work for weed suppression alternatively.


----------



## Sawset (Feb 22, 2022)

Really liking the new saw.  Cuts through like butter.  I even stopped a few times to make sure the wood wasn't rotten or soft - no it was all sound and hard as a rock.  Even got the smaller saw out to confirm - yup hard dry and tough going.  The see through one - think it looks dangerous?  Huh, and that one is more alive than any other, except for the inside. (I paced it off and it seems to be over 100ft tall, 4ft dia, and the deacay goes up inside 10ft or more, and all but 6" or so around the perimeter. Wierd).


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 22, 2022)

MissMac said:


> Hahah - I keep reading all your posts about processing wood, and finally decided I'd contribute.  All I've been doing is processing snow.  It has been a record year for snowfall thus far in my neck of the woods.  Truly incredible.
> 
> View attachment 292471
> 
> ...


Stop hogging all of the snow . . . and send it this way please. It looks like mid- to late-Spring around my place and unless something changes soon there will be no more local riding from my house.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2022)

firefighterjake said:


> Stop hogging all of the snow . . . and send it this way please. It looks like mid- to late-Spring around my place and unless something changes soon there will be no more local riding from my house.


Accu is calling for a total of 8-12 inches of snow with most of it coming on Friday for our area. We don't have much left and with the heavier rains moving in, we'll lose most of what we have.


----------



## Sawset (Feb 22, 2022)

Right now noaa has us down as "unknown precipitation". In other words, snow sleet ice pellets rain thunder and lightning. And we have extreme drought conditions.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2022)

I was just going through some pictures of some trees that I'll need to c/s/s this spring and summer, I'm thinking with the winds we've had lately, there will be more damage.

Picture 1764 is two maples, 1775 bigtooth aspen,2236 is a dead ash I just noticed last year, 2627 & 2628 are wind damaged beech, 2642 & 2643 are two more wind damaged beech.

We have a bunch of ash on the hill in the back on the house property that will come down so hopefully mother nature opens up the hills early so I can get busy. If the hills open up then the bigger beech in pictures 2627 & 28 will be first. If I can get 12 face cord c/s/s before summer hits, that will be good.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2022)

Sawset said:


> Right now noaa has us down as "unknown precipitation". In other words, snow sleet ice pellets rain thunder and lightning. And we have extreme drought conditions.


I hope the thunder and lightning don't happen.


----------



## MissMac (Feb 22, 2022)

firefighterjake said:


> Stop hogging all of the snow . . . and send it this way please. It looks like mid- to late-Spring around my place and unless something changes soon there will be no more local riding from my house.


Oh you can have it sir.  I love the winter - it is my favourite season second only to autumn, but even I have reached my threshold at this point.  If I didn't have to move the snow, that would be a bit different, but keeping the laneway open and the decks clear and the roof from getting overloaded is full-time work right now.  

Also - I literally have no space to process wood even if I wanted to.  My whole processing area is a giant mountain of snow, and my driveway has shrunk by about half, so even if I start to get the itch (which I likely will as soon as the weather turns), it will be some time before I can test-drive shoulder v. 2.0 on the saw etc.  I'm going to have to wait for some serious melting before I'll have any room to get down to it!


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Feb 22, 2022)

mcdougy said:


> The  mulch will deplete the nitrogen. If your tree is young it may be a bad idea for its health. It will for sure work for weed suppression alternatively.


Thanks for the warning.  I do from time to time  put compost and some natural feed like cottonseed meal or alfalfa around the trunks of the pomegranates to help keep them nourished.  Our native soil is very poor, and nutrients leach very quickly. They are still young trees, but the mulch will go a bit further away from the trunks.   It sort of serves as the ground covering in a patch of ground between the base of our driveway and the back fence where I have been battling some weeds. 

 We do use a lot of mulch down here, even in our garden beds, though we try to keep it only on top of the soil, not mixed in precisely because it will tie up nitrogen.  We have to use it to help keep in water in our dry climate, especially as we’re once again in a drought, and it looks like it will worsen this spring and summer.


----------



## Solarguy3500 (Feb 23, 2022)

MissMac said:


> Oh you can have it sir.  I love the winter - it is my favourite season second only to autumn, but even I have reached my threshold at this point.  If I didn't have to move the snow, that would be a bit different, but keeping the laneway open and the decks clear and the roof from getting overloaded is full-time work right now.
> 
> Also - I literally have no space to process wood even if I wanted to.  My whole processing area is a giant mountain of snow, and my driveway has shrunk by about half, so even if I start to get the itch (which I likely will as soon as the weather turns), it will be some time before I can test-drive shoulder v. 2.0 on the saw etc.  I'm going to have to wait for some serious melting before I'll have any room to get down to it!


@MissMac how's your shoulder holding up with having to move all that snow around? My shoulder hurts just thinking about shoveling that much snow. 

After getting quite a bit of snow here last winter, this winter has been pretty light so far with snow, but that could change on Friday with a storm predicted to drop 8"-12".


----------



## MissMac (Feb 24, 2022)

Solarguy3500 said:


> @MissMac how's your shoulder holding up with having to move all that snow around? My shoulder hurts just thinking about shoveling that much snow.
> 
> After getting quite a bit of snow here last winter, this winter has been pretty light so far with snow, but that could change on Friday with a storm predicted to drop 8"-12".


Shoulder is coming along really well, thanks for asking 

It gets tired more easily, and will ache after repetitive movement, but it is greatly improved since pre-surgery and already I can tell that the surgery was a success.  Really looking forward to dabbling in the firewood this summer though, to see how much stamina and rebound I've got now.  Will definitely be taking it slow and cautious though.


----------



## heavy hammer (Feb 26, 2022)

It looks like many have been staying busy with the winter weather.  Other than just filling the garage back up no processing firewood for me.  Just working a lot with the winds and ice we keep getting.  We did have a few days in the 50's but that just made everything a muddy mess.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 27, 2022)

Since the winds might gust at 45 mph, we decided that we would put in two loads of ash and more ironwood.


----------



## Wiess (Feb 27, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Since the winds might gust at 45 mph, we decided that we would put in two loads of ash and more ironwood.





thewoodlands said:


> Since the winds might gust at 45 mph, we decided that we would put in two loads of ash and more ironwood.
> 
> View attachment 292784
> View attachment 292785


It seems you always have some outdoor work to keep you busy.  Looks like a great way to do things, especially on your own property.  What is model side by side do you use?  Is the cab enclosed and is it suitable/capable of plowing?


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 27, 2022)

Wiess said:


> It seems you always have some outdoor work to keep you busy.  Looks like a great way to do things, especially on your own property.  What is model side by side do you use?  Is the cab enclosed and is it suitable/capable of plowing?


Between the bugs killing different trees and mother nature causing some damage to our lots, it's hard keeping up.

We first bought the Yamaha Rhino in 2007 and then added a plow, it did a good job with chains on the back tires but could only do so much.

Last year we added the Kubota RTV - X1100C with a Boss V-Plow and with 240 lbs. of weight in the back, it can push the heaviest snow. I still use the Mahindra 4540 the most since that can walk through anything.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 28, 2022)

Did some cleaning/organizing in the shop.  Then the kid and I rode the atvs for a while before all the snow melts this week.  Can that be considered work?


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 28, 2022)

Gearhead660 said:


> Did some cleaning/organizing in the shop.  Then the kid and I rode the atvs for a while before all the snow melts this week.  Can that be considered work?


I hope it was enjoyment rather than work.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Feb 28, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> I hope it was enjoyment rather than work.


Oh it was.  Kid had fun too.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 28, 2022)

Gearhead660 said:


> Oh it was.  Kid had fun too.



Lol then you bought the right toys 😂


----------



## NickW (Mar 1, 2022)

Making use of a week home.


----------



## shortys7777 (Mar 1, 2022)

Not much but dropped a dead oak at the edge of my property. Fell pretty much where I wanted it to. First time using the ms290 I turned into a 390


----------



## NickW (Mar 2, 2022)

Found elm, box elder, ash and a little oak (I think) in the last of last years load from the tree service. The oak is "I think" because it looks and split like oak,  but smells like elm. Everything smells like elm because it's stored in a pasture...🤭. It's possible it could be hickory with most of the "shag" knocked off. Don't care, it's good stuff.

Elm split


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 6, 2022)

Dropped a broken ash, cut it up into logs and burnt the canopy, yard is in full mud mode at the moment.


----------



## Dfw245 (Mar 6, 2022)

NickW said:


> Found elm, box elder, ash and a little oak (I think) in the last of last years load from the tree service. The oak is "I think" because it looks and split like oak,  but smells like elm. Everything smells like elm because it's stored in a pasture...🤭. It's possible it could be hickory with most of the "shag" knocked off. Don't care, it's good stuff.
> 
> Elm split
> View attachment 292951


Ah so Elm DOES have that signature Farm/Manure smell. That makes more sense now


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 9, 2022)

With some possible rain coming in later today and some chitty weather starting on Friday, we'll put in more ash today. The wife wanted more sand for the three point sander so we bought six more bags today, hopefully that will last us the rest of the ice season.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 9, 2022)

We put in two smaller loads of ash today and then I put the six bags of sand in the back of the RTV instead of on the floor of the garage, it will be easier lifting them up to the three point sander when needed.

The deer are eating everything the last high winds put down, I counted a total of 22, some near the wood stacks and the rest on the hill in the back.


----------



## Sawset (Mar 9, 2022)

kennyp2339 said:


> yard is in full mud mode at the moment.


I'm in South Carolina for two weeks, and they're just starting to get into "full rain forest high humidity mode". I wonder if there is a true paradise on earth. But I am looking forward to getting back, with spring coming on, maybe start splitting near the buildings where it's dryer and let the woods firm up after the frost comes out. This winter has been lean with snow, so there was nothing stopping anyone for that reason.


----------



## NickW (Mar 10, 2022)

Sawset said:


> I'm in South Carolina for two weeks, and they're just starting to get into "full rain forest high humidity mode". I wonder if there is a true paradise on earth. But I am looking forward to getting back, with spring coming on, maybe start splitting near the buildings where it's dryer and let the woods firm up after the frost comes out. This winter has been lean with snow, so there was nothing stopping anyone for that reason.


North of Stevens Point and Wausau there's plenty of snow. Maybe not as much as some years though. Took 2 weeks off from working up there due to other commitments and fuel prices. Going back Monday. Bet there's at least a foot of base yet I bet.

Been enjoying the NC30 while home. All Aspen or a mix of Aspen and ash during the day (when necessary) and ash with beech overnight. The sun and warmer temperatures have been allowing a small Aspen fire in the am to bump the temperature just a little, then the sun takes over until 3 or 4, then another mid size load of Aspen to warm up the stove and flue for the overnight load. 3rd season with it. Still love it. Every season has gotten better with my stockpile getting better seasoned and learning new nuances to get longer, cleaner burns. Digital flue probe was a big help this year as is starting the overnight earlier, then opening it up a little before heading to bed after the initial offgassing has slowed.

Will be hauling more wood up again Monday as it is generally about 20 degrees colder up there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 10, 2022)

After looking at the stack of wood we put in yesterday, I felt that we needed another load inside before a possible storm hits so that happened today.

I had planned on cutting down a few trees with some rot in them but decided since it was nice out that I would do a fluid check, zerk cleaning and greased the tractor, all was good but I did add some axle oil.

Both vehicles needed some air added to some tires so that was done and then I put more gas in the wife's vehicle.


----------



## NickW (Mar 10, 2022)

NickW said:


> North of Stevens Point and Wausau there's plenty of snow. Maybe not as much as some years though. Took 2 weeks off from working up there due to other commitments and fuel prices. Going back Monday. Bet there's at least a foot of base yet I bet.
> 
> Been enjoying the NC30 while home. All Aspen or a mix of Aspen and ash during the day (when necessary) and ash with beech overnight. The sun and warmer temperatures have been allowing a small Aspen fire in the am to bump the temperature just a little, then the sun takes over until 3 or 4, then another mid size load of Aspen to warm up the stove and flue for the overnight load. 3rd season with it. Still love it. Every season has gotten better with my stockpile getting better seasoned and learning new nuances to get longer, cleaner burns. Digital flue probe was a big help this year as is starting the overnight earlier, then opening it up a little before heading to bed after the initial offgassing has slowed.
> 
> Will be hauling more wood up again Monday as it is generally about 20 degrees colder up there.


🤣🤣🤣 I thought I was in the "what's in your stove right now thread"... Oops.

Work done...? Cleaned my cap screen. I'm out of wood to process. 9 3/8 full cords css right now. About 4 softwood, rest hardwood. Burned more than planned this year because of hauling some to the cabin.

Got on a tree service drop list, so hopefully I'll get a load. Haven't been able to get the next scrounge coordinated and things are getting mushy...


----------



## fvhowler (Mar 10, 2022)

Finally got around to cutting an old White Oak that blew over a few years ago. Yes, I'm liking it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 10, 2022)

fvhowler said:


> Finally got around to cutting an old White Oak that blew over a few years ago. Yes, I'm liking it.
> 
> View attachment 293368


You'll have some nice fires with that once it's seasoned, nice work.


----------



## fvhowler (Mar 11, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> You'll have some nice fires with that once it's seasoned, nice work


White oak is good wood, no doubt. I wanted to get this one last year but ran out of time and storage capacity. I figured it will keep just fine until I got to it this year.  This will be burned in 2024.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 11, 2022)

fvhowler said:


> White oak is good wood, no doubt. I wanted to get this one last year but ran out of time and storage capacity. I figured it will keep just fine until I got to it this year.  This will be burned in 2024.


Is your area in for severe weather?


----------



## fvhowler (Mar 12, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Is your area in for severe weather?


Yes, heavy rain and strong winds this morning. Our mountains are getting snow but just rain for us. Temps dropping today and will probably build a fire later on.


----------



## heavy hammer (Mar 13, 2022)

I have just been loading the garage back up on the weekends.  Last weekend we had temps in the 60's.  This weekend is 20's with snow.  The coming week is looking much warmer.  I'm trying to burn through some older wood and make room for new wood to be processed this spring/summer.


----------



## TheBigIron (Mar 13, 2022)

Haven’t been able to get to the timber lately, the thaw is happening and it’s muddy out there, but I have a load of white oak on the truck that needs to be split and stacked down at the farm.  Hopefully next weekend I can get there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 13, 2022)

After warming up the 4540, I plowed out the natural drain from the house on the eastside and the area it runs along the newer garage. I also took the shovel and moved some snow away from the house in certain spots, we're ready for the warmup.

Hopefully this week I can get some smaller maples down that have some rot in one and another has some wind damage.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 13, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> I have just been loading the garage back up on the weekends.  Last weekend we had temps in the 60's.  This weekend is 20's with snow.  The coming week is looking much warmer.  I'm trying to burn through some older wood and make room for new wood to be processed this spring/summer.


Hey pal, jinxed myself with the ot, last couple of weeks has been nothing but a revolving door of 16&8's, we might be able to have a normal week this week, but we're also so backlogged with regular work that extended shifts are not out of the question, uppers 50's all week this week after tomorrow, so bring it.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice morning in the woods.  Grabbed a load, split and stacked.


----------



## heavy hammer (Mar 13, 2022)

kennyp2339, it's a good and bad problem to have.  I have been called in a lot lately, and extended days.  It looks to be a good year work wise but like everyone material is becomming a problem to get ahold of.  Stay safe brother!​


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 14, 2022)

Checked the weather forecast for this week, temps even a little bit higher now, and Sunny Thursday & Friday forecasted to be in the 60's over here, I'm taking a vacation day on Friday and will get some stacking done in the yard, cant wait.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 15, 2022)

The New York State brush burning ban starts tomorrow so I took care of what I had today.

The first picture is some Chicken Parm the wife made on the 12, the rest are of the fire and deer hanging around today.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Mar 15, 2022)

I was expecting to have time this week during a break from homeschooling to get some outside work done: chipping brush, doing some reorganizing to get more wood into our kiln to free up a rack for really fresh stuff, a bit of gardening.  That’s been thrown off by my having some sick kiddos and some trips to the doctor and pharmacy and my needing to be inside for them.  (Right now the sickest one is dozing on the couch but wants me in the room, so I’m on Hearth.com).

My mother and her three sisters write email to one another every day, and my mother sends her messages to me as well.  She’s an impressive lady, and it’s my aspiration one day to be one quarter of the woman that she is.  She had a bad winter storm in January that brought down the tops of lots of her trees, and that caused other damage in her woods.  She’s been working steadily to clean things up and to add to her woodpile.  I thought I’d copy in here a couple paragraphs from her message today so that you all could be as impressed with her as I am.  (Keep in mind that she is 85.)

_I cut down a 26 foot tree stump this morning and cut it up into 20 blocks.  Then I cut branch stubs and branches off another log that is half on the ground and the other half hung up in trees.  It got too hot so I quit cutting before I ran out of gas and cleaned up what I had cut and brought 16 blocks of the other pine to the house.

Yesterday afternoon I split all the wood that I had at the end of the shed and hauled another load and split that.  I now have those three tiers filled.  Before I split more I need to get an area emptied.  Guess that is a good problem to have.  I am not sure what I will do this afternoon.  It is tempting to plant some seeds in the garden.  _


----------



## clancey (Mar 15, 2022)

She is impressive indeed...I am almost 80 and could not do 1/16th of what she is doing..God Bless Her....Lucky to have a mom like that...Yes...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 19, 2022)

I started bucking up some pine we've had from the clearing for the new garage in 2018, the best of the worst will get stacked and the rest will be for burning in the outside fireplace.

In picture 2839, you can see the trails still have ice on them.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 20, 2022)

I took the Mahindra 4540 down to plow out the entrance so I could take a ride back in, once that was done I jumped in the rhino and did a check of the area we call up top. Not much came down over the winter but we do have a widowmaker. 

The brook is moving pretty good with all the rain we had along with the snow melt.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Mar 20, 2022)

What kind of pine is that, @thewoodlands ? You’ve sure got a lot of it.

My husband and I have both been ill this week (along with all four of our children), so yesterday was not a big work day outside as we had hoped.  We still did manage to water the garden and to do some wood work, though.

We have a large metal building on a concrete slab that used to be a barn, I believe.  It has half walls on the main part, but there is an enclosed room in the back that we use as a kiln, of sorts.  It holds one long wood rack, a crib (yes, an old crib that is no longer safe for any babies), and some pallets that we need to build some side rails onto so that they can hold more).  Yesterday I moved the oak that was spread out all along the bottom of the long rack to one side so that it wouldn’t get covered with fresher wood, then moved cherry from the pallets beside it, then cedar that has been seasoning in the open-air part of the barn.  There was empty space at one end, and my husband bucked and noodled some Live oak yesterday and started filling that.  We had to open both doors yesterday to get the temperature down to 86 so that we could work in there.  We joke that the place is life threatening in the summer months, but I’m not sure that it’s really a joke.   We have just a bit more oak that‘s already down that will go in there in the coming weeks.  Then we may top up with large cedar.





A lot of our wood doesn’t need splitting, and it dries pretty well in our Texas heat and low humidity.  We just want to fill our kiln as much as possible this spring before the weather gets too hot.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 20, 2022)

DuaeGuttae said:


> What kind of pine is that, @thewoodlands ? You’ve sure got a lot of it.
> 
> My husband and I have both been ill this week (along with all four of our children), so yesterday was not a big work day outside as we had hoped.  We still did manage to water the garden and to do some wood work, though.
> 
> ...


I hope your whole family is feeling better soon.  Our house lot is mostly White Pine until the east and the southside and then it changes to hardwoods.

Our second lot that I do most of my cutting on is pretty much hardwood  with some White Pines mixed in, some of the hills have some nice Hemlock on them.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Mar 20, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> I hope your whole family is feeling better soon.  Our house lot is mostly White Pine until the east and the southside and then it changes to hardwoods.
> 
> Our second lot that I do most of my cutting on is pretty much hardwood  with some White Pines mixed in, some of the hills have some nice Hemlock on them.


Sounds like a beautiful place.

We are all on the mend.  Thank you.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 20, 2022)

Since I plowed out two different entrances for our lot, I'll see if the trail on the second entrance I plowed has lost enough snow too get up to this beech that the wind took down just before winter hit.

If I can make it up, I'll just have to worry about how the footing will be on the side of the hill. The last picture is the ridge heading away from the beech that was taken last year.


----------



## NickW (Mar 20, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Since I plowed out two different entrances for our lot, I'll see if the trail on the second entrance I plowed has lost enough snow too get up to this beech that the wind took down just before winter hit.
> 
> If I can make it up, I'll just have to worry about how the footing will be on the side of the hill. The last picture is the ridge heading away from the beech that was taken last year.
> 
> ...


That's primo firewood... hope it stayed up off the ground. Be careful though, cutting on hills can be dicey. Love a mix of ash and beech in the stove or fireplace.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 20, 2022)

NickW said:


> That's primo firewood... hope it stayed up off the ground. Be careful though, cutting on hills can be dicey. Love a mix of ash and beech in the stove or fireplace.


It sure is, we like burning beech when our coldest temps hit, usually late December and January.

For the heating season of 2022 - 23, we'll have two face cord of ironwood and two of beech ready. We'll be burning a bunch of ash too.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 21, 2022)

It was a good start on getting some firewood, the beech was still off the ground ( a small beech was holding it up) I'm hoping for a face cord out of what was down, I still have to fell what's still standing.

I shoveled part of the trail before I went up the trail, three nice hemlocks were blocking the sun to that area but the trail is ok until mother nature does the rest. The last picture is some of what I shoveled out of the trail.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 22, 2022)

I had planned on felling some ash but the wind had the tops rocking back & forth so I decided on some smaller ironwood that the tops were damaged or bent over (growing towards the forest floor) I think it took longer clearing all the dead chit out of the way so I could get the rhino and the trailer back to the first two. The third ironwood I saw on my way out, it was uprooted some and the top was in another tree.

Picture 2871 is a dead maple that I'll need to get.


----------



## Smokepole (Mar 23, 2022)

Working up a red oak this week. It was  26" through the butt and 80ft. tall.
The covered piles are hickory and ash. I  always tarp my piles until I have 
time to stack.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 23, 2022)

Smokepole said:


> Working up a red oak this week. It was  26" through the butt and 80ft. tall.
> The covered piles are hickory and ash. I  always tarp my piles until I have
> time to stack.
> 
> ...


Nice work @Smokepole , that's some nice looking land you're cutting on.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 23, 2022)

I s/s some pine today, it's from the clearing I did in 2018 so even though it's not the best pine, it will keep the oil truck from coming up the driveway.

Picture 2882 is the pine that was stacked before today.


----------



## bladeofanduril (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm just getting started.  The wood stove isn't even in at the dealer yet.  This was all free, except for the landscaping cloth.  The wood is ash, beech and a few logs of magnolia that I collected.  I'm headed back out this afternoon to harvest some more unwanted ash.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 25, 2022)

I finished up the stack of pine from yesterday and started a new one, I would like to finish up the stack I started today by the end of the day Sunday but we'll see.


----------



## stoveliker (Mar 25, 2022)

bladeofanduril said:


> I'm just getting started.  The wood stove isn't even in at the dealer yet.  This was all free, except for the landscaping cloth.  The wood is ash, beech and a few logs of magnolia that I collected.  I'm headed back out this afternoon to harvest some more unwanted ash.
> 
> View attachment 294031


nice, get as much as possible; the drier it is before you burn, the better it is.

I would loose the tarp underneath; water may pool. Much better to have the rain drain away from the wood.


----------



## bladeofanduril (Mar 26, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> nice, get as much as possible; the drier it is before you burn, the better it is.
> 
> I would loose the tarp underneath; water may pool. Much better to have the rain drain away from the wood.


The "tarp" underneath is landscaping cloth to keep grass/weeds down. It is breathable and doesn't block moisture so shouldn't be an issue.  I grabbed two more car loads of ash yesterday, so I should be at about a cord total so far, though I still need to split an stack all of the new wood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 26, 2022)

We seem like we go from winter to summer and just skip spring the past couple of years so today we put in one small load of ash before the colder weather hits.

I didn't buck up any pine today but took time to sharpen up some chains.


----------



## Solarguy3500 (Mar 28, 2022)

This weekend I worked on clearing a trail in the woods behind my garage. It's something I've been wanting to do since we bought the property in 2019 and just hadn't gotten around to it yet. I could tell that someone had been maintaining a trail through the woods in the past, but they had let it go for some time before we bought it. I actually started on this a few months ago before winter really set in. Here's looking down the trail before I opened it up. There's a beech that had fallen across it at some point over the years.




Mostly it was just small beech suckers springing up from the roots of all the beech trees in the woods as they are the predominant trees. Here are a few more pictures of the trail after I cleared it.








There were a couple of trees that were big enough to cut up for firewood. Surprisingly, that beech that had been down for years was still sound except for the bottom few feet. I left a few piles of wood along the newly cleared trail that I'll go get probably next weekend.


I did all this cutting with my new Ego battery powered saw that was my Christmas present from my wife. I really like it so far for smaller stuff and I still have my 372 XPW for bigger stuff if I need it.


----------



## snobuilder (Mar 28, 2022)

Gearhead660 said:


> Got the wood shed filled back up that I have been using this season,  and was thinking of what to do with the rest that I got split.   Why not build another wood shed!   Gathered all the materials I needed from the shop to build one.   All I needed to buy was one piece of roofing.  Started with a heavy duty pallet I got from work.   5'x9', holds just shy of 2 cord.
> View attachment 292035
> View attachment 292036


Nice. I am needing a fourth bin as I was given 2-3 cord from a local lot clearing. Score!


----------



## clancey (Mar 28, 2022)

you people are amazing gathering all your wood..clancey


----------



## snobuilder (Mar 29, 2022)

I guess he wasn't done.😁


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 31, 2022)

Tomorrow I'll go see if mother nature put anything across the trails over the winter, hopefully it put these two beech down, both were damaged by wind last December along with a bunch I c/s/s before winter hit.

Until today we still had certain hills that I use with snow and ice on them, the warmer weather with the rain took care of that today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 2, 2022)

I started getting more pine up, we have six face cord up and added to this stack that holds another two face cord.

Our shoulder season stacking area holds 12 face cord, I'm hoping this second area is full by the end of May.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 2, 2022)

This was the small load of maple from yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 3, 2022)

I'll finish the far end of this pine stack tomorrow, that will give us eight face cord up when it's done with room for just under four face left.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 9, 2022)

Today I moved a face cord of seasoned ironwood to  an area we keep our better firewood for the colder months , that will give us two face ready for the 2022 - 23 heating season.

Since that opened up an area, I hauled the splitter over to some beech and ironwood I hauled out last December after we received some strong winds, after stacking what beech I split, I moved more beech from that same wind event out of the woods (stacked on pallets last December) and stacked that.

That gives us 51 face cord stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 10, 2022)

I felled two ash today and bucked up both, it's a start.


----------



## NickW (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm excited! Home for a couple of weeks and walked the woods by the older couple from church this afternoon. Good haul of beech, maple, ash and an ironwood or two for me to start on tomorrow before the rain hits Tuesday... Never had ironwood before, but have seen others report how good it is.


----------



## NickW (Apr 11, 2022)

Trailer is mostly beech, truck is mostly ironwood. Holy cow that ironwood is hard and heavy! All cut to length now, will start splitting tomorrow.


----------



## EbS-P (Apr 11, 2022)

My tree guy dropped a load of chunks off that wouldn’t fit in his dumpster. He’s a one man show with just a single axle trailer. He got this job finished up well after quitting time in a Saturday.  

He said he’s about to get a dump trailer.  That might be more wood than I could handle.  

All yellow pine.  Will be 15% by December.  
Evan


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 11, 2022)

NickW said:


> Trailer is mostly beech, truck is mostly ironwood. Holy cow that ironwood is hard and heavy! All cut to length now, will start splitting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice load of btu's. 👍


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 11, 2022)

I did get the ash split today, we finally had a real nice day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 11, 2022)

The two uprooted maple I'll get first and then the cherry, last will be the hemlock and the bigtooth aspen.


----------



## clancey (Apr 12, 2022)

Those are educational pictures and pretty too--how nice...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 12, 2022)

I bucked up most of the lower maple and then rolled it down the hill, I'll take a bigger saw with me next time.


----------



## stoveliker (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice pattern!


----------



## EbS-P (Apr 16, 2022)

Getting set up to mill some more poplar.  What ever doesn’t get milled will be firewood if I have the energy.  Might try for a  table and a some thinner for some door panels. 

Evan


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 17, 2022)

I hadn't been back in on the trails since the windstorm we had so today was spent clearing branches off the trails and a dead hemlock. After that was done I started up on the maple again, I hadn't used the Stihl 390 in almost a year so I used that today with a 20 inch bar. All the rounds cut today are down the hill with the other rounds.

I usually would limb it up and buck it up from the top down but certain parts of the top were up higher then I like to cut so I cut it back further. It worked out pretty good, the weight of the top kept the area I was cutting off the ground.


----------



## stoveliker (Apr 24, 2022)

Couple of weeks ago we took down three pines, one dead and two smaller ones that were in the way. Bucked them up yesterday with my new log lifter.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 25, 2022)

These are the two Ash I felled, the first picture was from yesterday and the second is from today. Most of both trees are bucked up and down the hill, I'll have some cleanup that I'll need to do before I can buck up the rest.


----------



## Stovequest (Apr 25, 2022)

They got there party hats on.


----------



## stoveliker (Apr 25, 2022)

I like that; sturdy, won't leak quickly.
How do you make sure they don't blow off?


----------



## DonTee (Apr 25, 2022)

Nice! Approx how much wood does each IBC tote cage hold?


----------



## Stovequest (Apr 25, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> I like that; sturdy, won't leak quickly.
> How do you make sure they don't blow off?


I drill a 3/8 hole about 3" from the bottom and just use some 18-20 gauge wire in 4 spots. Eventually the HDPE will get brittle and fracture. But hopefully in 10 years I'll get up a wood shed. I like wiring because when unloading I can flip the lids back.


----------



## Stovequest (Apr 25, 2022)

DonTee said:


> Nice! Approx how much wood does each IBC tote cage hold?


The 275 gallon ones are 36 ft3 and the 330 are 44 ft3. But based on how I stack alittle higher than the frames the 275 are close to 1/3 of cord.


----------



## sweedish (Apr 25, 2022)

So far for 2022 I’ve split and stacked my 6.5 ish cords to fill a bay of my wood shed. 
Next on my agenda is to drop about 8 pines that are around the yard hopefully next month. I’ll give those to my dad. 
I also replanted some trees that I had planted that didn’t come up this past Sunday. Some chestnut, hickory, red and white oak.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 28, 2022)

I finished the first row in the third picture and then started on the middle row of pine, I'll finish off the middle row and then get going on s/s some hardwood.

Eight face cord of the twelve that I'll have stacked will be ready for this fall and some for the spring of 2023.


----------



## NickW (Apr 28, 2022)

So after finishing touch up mudding this morning I started to tackle piles of logs seeing as I had a nice day. Cut up the entire pile of hardwoods except for a half dozen logs frozen down in ice and a pile of pine logs. I'd guess about a cord of hardwood (mostly cherry, some birch and a little maple) and half cord of pine. Split the birch that needed it by hand, but most is small branch wood. Then I started hauling css ash from down by the water up to the new storage area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 29, 2022)

I finished up the stack of white pine and then started a face cord stack of maple, ironwood and some beech, I'll finish this stack either tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## stoveliker (Apr 29, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Couple of weeks ago we took down three pines, one dead and two smaller ones that were in the way. Bucked them up yesterday with my new log lifter.
> 
> View attachment 295032


Split most of this (by hand) today at my friend's place, except for the thin pieces in the very top of the image here in the middle. Not yet stacked. 

The thinner pieces in the center of the image had rather twisting grain.  As in vertical on one end, and horizontal 17" away... Combined with the knots from the branches that made for harder splitting when I got tired... So I stopped for now.


----------



## NickW (Apr 29, 2022)

Didn't get the forecasted rain overnight so decided to finish hauling the ash up and start cutting the aspen pile down in the valley. Had to cut a little pine to get access from the back side. What's left of the aspen is frozen in glacier... For reference, the bottom right aspen log is 20" x 4'.


----------



## NickW (Apr 30, 2022)

Guess I'm done cutting for now...

Good morning of busting butt. Almost all of the pine is cut up. 12" long rounds on the gravel will be for the fireplace, 24" down by the pine tree's in the valley will be campfire wood.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 1, 2022)

I finished of the stack of ironwood, beech and maple today, after that I bucked up a pine log that was down and split some kindling, it should be ready for fall since the log was down since 2019.

I grabbed some ironwood from picture 2968 and then split the rest of the hardwood from the same area I split from yesterday to finish the stack.


----------



## sweedish (May 1, 2022)

sweedish said:


> So far for 2022 I’ve split and stacked my 6.5 ish cords to fill a bay of my wood shed.
> Next on my agenda is to drop about 8 pines that are around the yard hopefully next month. I’ll give those to my dad.
> I also replanted some trees that I had planted that didn’t come up this past Sunday. Some chestnut, hickory, red and white oak.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 1, 2022)

Since I have 10 of our 12 face cord of shoulder season wood c/s/s, I'll head up to finish this maple and roll and throw it down the hill.

There's a beech that has some rot in the base of the trunk I might fell too, it will be up in the area I park the rhino before I walk down to the maple.


----------



## NickW (May 1, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Since I have 10 of our 12 face cord of shoulder season wood c/s/s, I'll head up to finish this maple and roll and throw it down the hill.
> 
> There's a beech that has some rot in the base of the trunk I might fell too, it will be up in the area I park the rhino before I walk down to the maple.
> 
> View attachment 295298


I always enjoy the photos of your woods. Looks like paradise. Your slice of heaven.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 1, 2022)

NickW said:


> I always enjoy the photos of your woods. Looks like paradise. Your slice of heaven.


Thanks @NickW , we lucked out on getting it, the man who sold it to us just wanted a few things while he was still on this earth, no hunting or having it logged off before he passed on. He died in 2016 and we kept that promise so we'll enjoy it until we can't.


----------



## DonTee (May 2, 2022)

@thewoodlands 
That’s awesome. I see so much property around here that has heavy logging done after the long time owner dies. And of course some loggers are better than others. Sometimes you can’t tell they’ve been there, and other times they leave a bunch of tall stumps everywhere. 

I’m not too too far from you. My property is over on the edge of the tug hill plateau. I like looking at the pics of your woods also, because it reminds me of my backyard. Haha. The only downside is the bugs. We’re getting into May fly season here. 

My favorite time of year is from the late fall until the bugs come out in the spring. Or days in the summer when it’s windy enough so the bugs don’t swarm.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 2, 2022)

I only have (1) pic because it was miserable / dirty work, but I thatched, raked and mowed the lawn yesterday, took out 28 lawn mower baggers filled of dead grass, its my least favorite spring job but I was able to get it done in one day, very dusty, sweaty work. The plus side to all of this is now I'm ready for fertilizer and the ground is now firm enough to drive the big tractor on it to bring up wood splits to the wood shed, I can also start stacking my big heap of splits I did last year (approx 14 full cords)


----------



## thewoodlands (May 2, 2022)

I finished the biggest part of two uprooted maples, the chain was cutting pretty good until I hit a pocket of dirt inside the tree. Everything was rolled or thrown down the hill. 

After doing the above, I took a ride around the property, everything seemed fine so I came back to this topped off maple from our last windstorm.

In picture 2982 & 83, it looks like a small woodpecker was after the area where it broke off from the wind, 2991 is the area where it broke off.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 2, 2022)

DonTee said:


> @thewoodlands
> That’s awesome. I see so much property around here that has heavy logging done after the long time owner dies. And of course some loggers are better than others. Sometimes you can’t tell they’ve been there, and other times they leave a bunch of tall stumps everywhere.
> 
> I’m not too too far from you. My property is over on the edge of the tug hill plateau. I like looking at the pics of your woods also, because it reminds me of my backyard. Haha. The only downside is the bugs. We’re getting into May fly season here.
> ...


You're in that area that usually gets nailed with snow, how much did you get this year? They have a blackfly program they do every year up here, they treat certain areas so they aren't that bad, the skeeters on the other hand can get nasty.

When I first started cutting, I would work in the summertime but the only time I do that is after a windstorm or just working around the house lot.

You live in a very nice area, are the trails opened up for the four wheelers? I did see they had the SNIRT run which is always a huge event.


----------



## EbS-P (May 3, 2022)

It’s not firewood yet.  But the days are counting.  Cut 4 1” thick slabs today.  I need about 3 more slabs one being table thickness.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 3, 2022)

@EbS-P is that a powerhouse saw?


----------



## EbS-P (May 3, 2022)

kennyp2339 said:


> @EbS-P is that a powerhouse saw?


Bone stock 660 Chinese clone.  52” bar  36”bar two chains and and customized milling attachment to fit both. Probably 1100$. All together.  Went through a gallon of gas in about 2.5 hours today.


----------



## clancey (May 3, 2022)

Wonderful pictures and it's  like I was right in the woods--how relaxing--at least it should be but you people are workers...clancey


----------



## heavy hammer (May 4, 2022)

Many of you have been pretty busy it seems.  Not much wood processing for me, cut a few trees at my brothers a few weeks back to clear  out for a play ground for his kids.  Been working a lot and waiting for the yard to dry up.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 6, 2022)

I split most of the maple yesterday, I still have more rounds that need splitting. I'm hoping once all the maple is split, we'll get two face cord out of it.

Picture 2992 fell over last fall and 2997 is another maple I get on the ground and in the stacks.


----------



## JamesGuido (May 6, 2022)

just read thru the last 60 erso postings, dating back to @Gearhead660  march 13th 'nice mornin' in the woods'...
man0man y'all have been busting your asses cutting and splittin and haulin and stackin and hellsbells, i'm worn out now after looking at those beautiful photographs and all.... feel like i've been slackin since i ain't go woods to roam in or land to trek in...kinda sad. really.

and here i thought i lived doing soo much fun stuff....


----------



## DonTee (May 7, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> You're in that area that usually gets nailed with snow, how much did you get this year? They have a blackfly program they do every year up here, they treat certain areas so they aren't that bad, the skeeters on the other hand can get nasty.
> 
> When I first started cutting, I would work in the summertime but the only time I do that is after a windstorm or just working around the house lot.
> 
> You live in a very nice area, are the trails opened up for the four wheelers? I did see they had the SNIRT run which is always a huge event.


Yeah we get a hit of snow. I’m not sure on the numbers for this year. I should ask my neighbor down the road. He keeps track. I think it’s usually over 200”. 

The black flys are strong here right now. What’s involved in the black fly program by you? Do they spray different areas? 

I used to live in FL, and they would have mosquito programs. It involved spraying ditches next to the road. And also they had little bucket mosquito traps. I think the bugs would fly in there, lay their eggs, and then be trapped. Not really sure how they worked. 

I’m not sure about the 4 wheelers. I haven’t been on one in years, but would like to find an older 4x4 to haul wood with. Driving the tractor in the woods is messy sometimes.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 7, 2022)

DonTee said:


> Yeah we get a hit of snow. I’m not sure on the numbers for this year. I should ask my neighbor down the road. He keeps track. I think it’s usually over 200”.
> 
> The black flys are strong here right now. What’s involved in the black fly program by you? Do they spray different areas?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what they use but they treat swamps, brooks and creeks around here. Back about three or four years ago the town would send forms out to the different land owners asking for their permission, they don't do that anymore so I'm thinking if you didn't want them on your property you would make a call.

With the hills we have and some smaller trails, a four wheeler is a must.


----------



## DonTee (May 7, 2022)

I have a buddy with a 4 wheeler and a small trailer. He hauls all his wood that way. It works really well for him. 

I’ve just been looking out for the right deal on a 4 wheeler. It’s probably going to get beat up, and my kids will crash it into things, so I’m looking for a used one. 

My tractor really tears up the trails when it’s at all wet in the woods. It’s 7,000+ lbs.


----------



## NickW (May 7, 2022)

DonTee said:


> I have a buddy with a 4 wheeler and a small trailer. He hauls all his wood that way. It works really well for him.
> 
> I’ve just been looking out for the right deal on a 4 wheeler. It’s probably going to get beat up, and my kids will crash it into things, so I’m looking for a used one.
> 
> My tractor really tears up the trails when it’s at all wet in the woods. It’s 7,000+ lbs.


I'll tell you my '90 Polaris Big boss with the dump box and a trailer behind it can haul a good load, but being a 6 wheeler it digs ruts pretty quick on any sharp turns in a trail. It's a beast, but it gets the job done.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 7, 2022)

DonTee said:


> I have a buddy with a 4 wheeler and a small trailer. He hauls all his wood that way. It works really well for him.
> 
> I’ve just been looking out for the right deal on a 4 wheeler. It’s probably going to get beat up, and my kids will crash it into things, so I’m looking for a used one.
> 
> My tractor really tears up the trails when it’s at all wet in the woods. It’s 7,000+ lbs.


We've had a Rhino Yamaha since 2007, it has done the job since we started hauling and cutting firewood. We did purchase an RTV-X1100C with a Boss V-Plow, it isn't fast but it sure has enough power.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 8, 2022)

I hauled the splitter back today and finished splitting the rest of the maple rounds, not far from the area I was splitting is a topped off maple that will come down on another day.


----------



## stoveliker (May 8, 2022)

Built a rack, split the rest of the pine, and stacked all of the wood on the other end of the lot today, after mowing the lawn (and after a mothers day breakfast with the wife and kids).

Yes it's high, but I braced it in the back.
This is 10 ft x 5.5 ft (x17.5"), so about 1-3/4 face cord, and with 17.5" long about 0.63 cord. All pitch pine.

I have the cinder blocks on some cut-offs of pressure treated wood as the ground was rather soft forest floor. I'll rake some of the 5" of "mulch-to-be" from under there next week. Like to get good airflow, and I think the cinder blocks will sink a bit deeper soon.

2x2 sticking up at the ends; I start stacking and only when I see them starting to lean outwards (which was at 2/3-3/4 of the height here),  I add the top lumber to keep the end 2x2s together.
I'll cover it next week with some plywood covered in some plastic sheeting I found in the garage, just below the top lumber to keep that from blowing away.

I hope this will be ok come this winter. It depends on the sun (looking South here, but the neighbor put those green giants there); the wind will be fine here through this stack. This is at my friend's place, and my shed is full, so no choice of where to put it. I don't need it necessarily this winter (still have a full 2.75 cord bay of my shed with ash, cherry, and a bit of maple and oak  + a face cord of pine + 1.5 face cord of red oak all ready for this winter). We'll see. The season after this coming burning season, I have only a bay of 2.75 cord of oak and locust, so having some pine then would be nice.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 9, 2022)

The topped off maple in post 206 was felled today but once it hit the ground, the top broke apart from rot. Only two rounds were halfway decent, the rest of the tree should make nice dirt.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 11, 2022)

I covered six face cord of shoulder season wood and another eight face cord of ash, we still have four plus cord of ash covered from last year for a total 12 plus.

I let a bunch of tarps dry today, maybe tomorrow I'll cover more hardwood.

In picture 3021 you can see the damage to a red maple from the last good windstorm, 3022 & 3023 are the same red maple. Picture 3024 is the white pine for the shoulder season and 3025 is the eight face cord of ash I covered today.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 13, 2022)

I had two trees that I c/s up top, today the splits were brought down and then stacked. The only splits that need stacking are what's in the last picture. With what's in the trailer, we'll have a face cord, maybe a bit more.

The old maple in picture 3030 was standing when I split the ash in that area, it will make some nice dirt.


----------



## DonTee (May 13, 2022)

Man I wish I could keep my woods looking that neat and tidy. You have hardly any underbrush or branches laying around.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 14, 2022)

DonTee said:


> Man I wish I could keep my woods looking that neat and tidy. You have hardly any underbrush or branches laying around.


We have our areas that are a mess but the area in the pictures is pretty clean since I haven't felled that many trees.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 14, 2022)

I finished stacking the last load of ash this morning from yesterday in picture 3038, I'll finish this stack with the ash from the hill in the back.

Hopefully after the above stack is full, we'll still have another face cord with the rest of the ash, maple and beech we have.

We still have another two or three face cord that will be going up after the above is done.


----------



## NickW (May 14, 2022)

So I ran out of things for my wife to do while I was sanding drywall and she wanted to do something outside... So I had her have at the campfire pine.



Then she didn't want to put dinner together, so while I did that she started on the cherry...


----------



## thewoodlands (May 16, 2022)

NickW said:


> So I ran out of things for my wife to do while I was sanding drywall and she wanted to do something outside... So I had her have at the campfire pine.
> View attachment 295526
> 
> 
> ...


What did you have for dinner.


----------



## NickW (May 16, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> What did you have for dinner.


Chicken packets on the grill. Chicken breasts, potatoes, onions, mushrooms, carrots, and peppers seasoned with butter, salt & pepper...


----------



## JamesGuido (May 17, 2022)

NickW said:


> Chicken packets on the grill. Chicken breasts, potatoes, onions, mushrooms, carrots, and peppers seasoned with butter, salt & pepper...


Nick, what are "chicken packets"?


----------



## NickW (May 17, 2022)

JamesGuido said:


> Nick, what are "chicken packets"?


Above ingredients wrapped in aluminum foil with the seams rolled tight and grilled. Nice hardy meal after a day of working. Any meat will do... Ground beef and chicken are our go to's.


----------



## ClintonH (May 17, 2022)

NickW said:


> Above ingredients wrapped in aluminum foil with the seams rolled tight and grilled. Nice hardy meal after a day of working. Any meat will do... Ground beef and chicken are our go to's.


Toss in a few ice cubes, too--they'll melt and steam up the packet contents.


----------



## JamesGuido (May 17, 2022)

NickW said:


> Above ingredients wrapped in aluminum foil with the seams rolled tight and grilled. Nice hardy meal after a day of working. Any meat will do... Ground beef and chicken are our go to's.


Nice! Thanks


----------



## NickW (May 17, 2022)

JamesGuido said:


> Nice! Thanks


Fresh mushrooms provide plenty of moisture, but if you don't use them Clinton's suggestion helps.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 19, 2022)

This pine branch came down last fall... I think but we had a bunch of nice hardwood mother nature felled so I took care of the hardwood first.

I limbed up most of it so I can use the tractor with with forks, that will make it easier bucking it up. Just after I hauled the second load out of there, the rains came.


----------



## NickW (May 19, 2022)

Monday I finished cutting and moving most of the rest of the softwood, split the rest of the 24" campfire pine, css the rest of the cherry. All I have left for logs in the Northwoods is a small branch pile and half a dozen "runners" that were buried in mud that I unburied and will let dry off and get rained on.

Got my first drop at home from a tree service... Sugar maple & cherry. Guessing 1/2 cord worth from the pic my son sent.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 20, 2022)

We had some heavy rains overnight so I finished up the limbing and we had a nice fire.

Today I took two loads of limbs from the downed pine branch and two more loads of dead pine over to the the fireplace, everything from yesterday and today is gone.

Picture 0211 is what I started with. Once I buck up the downed pine, we have a bunch of dead junk pine that will come down.


----------



## Grizzerbear (May 21, 2022)

Well I finally started on a woodshed. I got this metal frame that was made for a big commercial heating and cooling unit for free from a buddy that was moving. He was using it as a hog pen. I had to cut it in half to haul it home. It's 10'6"×14'2" made out of 3"×3"×1/8" square tubing.





I took off all the boards and got it stripped to the bare frame then I laid it back out so the wife could get an idea what I'm gunna do with it and what it will look like.



So I poured 4 piers about a week ago to catch the four courners so I can anchor down to them. I forgot to take pics of the piers before I spread the asphalt millings pad but you can see them in the pic. I was going to pour a concrete pad at 4" thick myself but the local concrete companies have a five yard minimum right now at $133 a yard with the gas prices being so high. I dont blame them but I didn't want to spend that much money when I only needed 2 yards worth. So I went with the millings for now. They were free other than the gas to get them home.



I got this half of it slid up on the pad today. Its rained its rear off today so that's all I managed. If you look at the bottom right side you can see for some reason they had a extra tubing spot welded under the original. It has caused it to bow out of of level so I will cut it out and then heat the welds with a torch and beat it back down level.



I'm going to take a foot off of the half not on the pad and make the depth of the shed at 9'6" for two reasons. One.... cause where I am building it I have limited space because of the fence behind it. I'm building it there because it's right off our driveway. No driving in the yard. The second reason is because i will use the cut offs to build my height for the lean-to roof. I'm trying to see how little I can build it for lol.



After I get that done I'm going to slide it up on the pad and start welding it back up. Then I'm going to cut out the bottom tubing running through the middle of the floor. Lots to do lol.....I will post more as I go along.


----------



## NickW (May 23, 2022)

Spent about a day and a half splitting all my 12" & 16" pine & Aspen rounds for burning in the fireplace. Guessing it'll be 4-5 full cord. The 24" pine we split for campfire's doesn't burn worth a crap yet because it's too wet, so tomorrow I'm going out for some dead pine to css for campfire's this year.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 24, 2022)

Except for the tops, the two ash I felled earlier in the spring on the hill in the back are c/s/s. We have just over two face cord of ash from the four trees, two came from what I call up top.

That gives us just over 54 face cord, once the maple and the beech get stacked, that should give us 57 or 58 face cord. 

Pictures 3060 & 61 are of a wind damage ash that I'll hopefully get off the hill.


----------



## NickW (May 24, 2022)

CSS 5 dead pine to 24" for campfire wood. About half a cord. Some of it is nice and dry, but some isn't. Put the driest stuff on top. Hopefully there is enough dry stuff to last until the rest dries out some more. It's almost gotta burn better than the pine logs we just css last weekend...

End cribbed stack


----------



## thewoodlands (May 25, 2022)

This was a soft maple damaged by the wind, I finally took care of it today.

Pictures 3021 thru 3023 is the damaged maple, the rest is after I bucked it up.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2022)

I split and stacked most of the soft maple today and then grabbed a load of wood that was on the pallet since last fall.

I hadn't split any kindling in a while an we didn't have enough for this winter so I took care of that, it should be around a face cord that should last us three or four years.


----------



## StudlyHogly (May 29, 2022)

Got one cord of Alder and one cord of Large Leaf Maple stacked on the back lawn, close to the woodshed.  


Been trying to get a couple of years ahead but has been cool and wet this year so far on the Island, so burnt maybe 6 to 7 cords  including shoulder season wood, chunks and uglies.
Concrete drying/storage pad has room for 9 cords when stacked 4' high.


----------



## ClintonH (May 31, 2022)

Got this wood pile S & S, finished Saturday afternoon.  Bucked in November and double-stacked on pallets.  35' long, ~6' high, ~3 ft deep (18-in. splits).  I never got a pic of the final pile.  Feels good to be FULL--as full as we've ever been.   I was amazed how much weight the big rounds lots sitting for 6 months--which was good for my back!


----------



## thewoodlands (May 31, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this came down late last fall, once the last stack is finished we'll have just under 12 face cord of pine up for shoulder season wood. 10 face will be ready for this coming heating season.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 31, 2022)

I put the trail camera up thinking that the fox or yote would come back to the area all the feathers were but no luck so the pine in the picture that came down last year will get taken care of before the end of June.


----------



## sloeffle (May 31, 2022)

ClintonH said:


> Got this wood pile S & S, finished Saturday afternoon.  Bucked in November and double-stacked on pallets.  35' long, ~6' high, ~3 ft deep (18-in. splits).  I never got a pic of the final pile.  Feels good to be FULL--as full as we've ever been.   I was amazed how much weight the big rounds lots sitting for 6 months--which was good for my back!
> 
> View attachment 295931


Do you raise hops ?


----------



## NickW (May 31, 2022)

Got everything in the Northwoods stacked between Sunday and Monday with the wife & boys (mostly the wife). Less than I thought. 1 3/4 cord aspen, 1 cord pine. Hoping it seasons quick for this winter. Same goes for the ash and cherry. Not expecting to be up nearly as much this winter as last though.


----------



## Grizzerbear (May 31, 2022)

I had to use a vacation day today or I was going to lose it so I took off today and got quite a bit done. I had to do a little welding this morning to finish out the metal frame. Then I set the 2x10 header and the 2x6 rafters and 2x4s (I'm a metal man so I call em purlins)... to screw the roofing down. I also laid a couple sheets of old barn tin down to get a feel of what it will look like. I'm goin for the old board and batt barn look.


----------



## ClintonH (Jun 1, 2022)

sloeffle said:


> Do you raise hops ?


Sure do!  1 acre, centennial, comet, and fuggle.  3rd year of growing.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 2, 2022)

Just some wind damaged pine from last fall, I worked on getting the pine c/s/s that was in the area we call the sandpit, around on the other side I s/s some rounds I bucked up last fall.

I still have two logs on the ground and the trunk that needs c/s/s, that will fill up our shoulder season stacking area with just under 12 face cord.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jun 3, 2022)

I was able to split some wood over the past wekend in between doing yard work.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I then was able to get a hold of 3 truck loads of oak from a work buddy it was close to 3 foot diameter before we split it.


----------



## NickW (Jun 3, 2022)

Back home for a few weeks. Split and stacked my beech yesterday, CSS the cherry and cut the sugar maple that the tree service guy dropped a couple weeks ago. Should get the sugar maple split and hopefully stacked tomorrow before rain gets here.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jun 4, 2022)

Going to finish up stacking wood in the shed, might have enough time to gather some brush pieces for the outside fire pit....Will post pics later to show off lol.


----------



## NickW (Jun 4, 2022)

Sugar maple is split. There was what I'm pretty sure is elm mixed in. I have an ID thread started because I'm not sure if some of this might be silver maple. Bark doesn't look like silver and it's very straight grained, but some of it is very white with a very dark center pith and doesn't seem to have much distinction between heartwood and sapwood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 4, 2022)

Our shoulder season wood areas are both full so that is nice after only having five face cord ready last year, just a touch under twelve face are stacked.

Pictures 3098 through 3100 are from the area near the sandpit that mother nature brought down a pine last fall, 3101 is some splitting I did in another area today that filled out the last stack, picture 3102.

I'll be back stacking some hardwood soon, maple and then some beech.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 15, 2022)

Just one load of maple out yesterday (wanted three) when I made it back to the stacking area I could hear a hissing noise from the tire on the trailer so I stacked what was in the trailer.

I did try putting air in the tire but it wouldn't stay so a new tube went in the tire today, hopefully the rain and the storm holds off tomorrow so I can get one or two loads out and stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 16, 2022)

It was 65 this morning and after having two cups of coffee it was time I tested the new tube. It was nice having the a/c in the rtv, it will freeze the ole forehead. I hauled and then stacked four loads of maple.

Since we could get some strong winds later today, I moved the plow and the forks out of the woods from underneath trees.

That gives us 56 plus f/c stacked with more coming out. Three more f/c "wood" be nice but I'll count on another two that will give us 58 f/c of hardwood before fall work starts.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 17, 2022)

I hauled out two more loads of maple from a different area today and finished the third stack, I did use most of the maple and beech splits/rounds that we had left on the pallets too finish off the third stack.

We still have more maple in the area that I hauled out of yesterday but I'm thinking it won't be enough for me to finish the stack I started yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2022)

It was 45.4 this morning with some winds and rain so we had a fire with the ash we had inside, we also put more ash in for a few more fires.

I thought that I checked all the trails around the house after the winds we had but today I noticed this poplar, hopefully I have this down before the end of next week.

I did get the branch of basswood c/s/s today, it wasn't raining when I started but mother nature made sure that I had a second shower.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father’s Day everyone, sorry for the delay between work, volunteer fire fighter stuff and summer relaxing I’ve been slacking in my wood yard, I did manage to put up about 3 cords of wood into the driveway shed, mostly ash, hickory and cherry.


----------



## Bobbob (Jun 20, 2022)

Built this wood rack for my Dad last week. My parents just moved from a 50 acre farm with a wood stove to smaller and easier to take care of ranch with a zero clearance fire place. They are in thier late 70's. He is gonna need to stay busy to keep from becoming bored, so I'm hoping this will inspire him to keep on burning. It's made from a broken extension ladder and old steel roofing which were being tossed out from thier move. Holds a little over a face cord.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 26, 2022)

I finished covering a bunch of hardwood and some shoulder season wood. We have 8 face cord of shoulder season wood out of 12 covered, we have 28 face cord of hardwood covered. We have enough covers for another 4 or 5 face cord of hardwood that I'll do this week.

I'm hoping we have enough covers that I can top cover the last four face cord of pine for a total of 12.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 27, 2022)

Since we had some good rains early this morning, I decided getting rid of some tops and clearing an older trail would be my work for the day.

The areas I cleaned up today are usually just walking trails but I spent some extra time cleaning up enough of the downed chit that the trails are wider and the Kubota can get through. This helps me out big time, I can get closer to some old tops so I can clean a few areas up and make a new entrance to the trail in the gulley.


----------



## Bobbob (Jun 28, 2022)

Slpit some more with the boss today. Working on next year's burn


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jun 28, 2022)

I got the board and batten last weekend from the amish neighbor up the road after ordering it 3 weeks ago. It was 90 cents a boards foot and cost 513 dollars total which I thought was pretty good. I was pretty busy last weekend with a church maintenance day on saturday and I got called in on a water leak last sunday so I didn't get started until this friday. I still need to put the battens on the two sides you can't see in this picture and a few trim pieces on the eaves but I'm getting it wrapped up. If your wondering why no overhang on the front it's because I got the rafters for free from my ole man and the only way to make a overhang on the front was to cut the steel frame down and make it less deep or buy longer 2x6s which I didn't want to do. I'm kinda curious what y'all think about that though. I overhung the roofing metal on the front 3 inches but I'm wandering now if it will leak water there. Should I just cut it back and put a flashing there or do y'all think it will be alright. Second pic shows where I'm talking about.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 30, 2022)

The wind damaged tree that was hung up in a pine came down overnight. Picture 3149 was the branch that wasn't up against the pine tree, it was hanging over a main trail, in picture 3150 you can see the branch that was leaning and loaded up against the pine tree before it broke and came back towards the area I would've been cutting, picture 3151 is taken from the stump end and 3152 is the branch that broke off and the pressure from the pine tree sent it back towards the stump end.

Since tomorrow will be hotter, I mowed the lawn today with the push mower and tomorrow I should start on this tree.

This tree was in my original my post 248.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2022)

We have a few people in the neighborhood that aren't feeling great so I limited the time I worked on this downed tree since they can hear the saw, I did use the tractor with the forks and then moved the rounds to the old splitting area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 3, 2022)

I split some of what I think is a Bigtooth Quaking Aspen today and stacked it on some pallets, I still have some rounds left that need splitting. I split the bark off most of it....stinky stuff.

The first picture is a fresh split with the moisture meter in it and the second picture is the bark being dumped off at the outside fireplace.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 9, 2022)

I had planned taking another week or two off from any cutting except for taking care of some tops but the wife said she would like the bigger pine in the picture gone.

I had started cutting on the pile back in 2020 and took care of the rounds in the picture, hopefully this is cut & split by July 15, 2022.

Our shoulder season wood area is full (12 face cord stacked) so this will get split and thrown in a pile for burning in the outside fireplace.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 10, 2022)

I did get after the big old pine this morning along with a few rounds off some of the smaller stuff.

I used a 25 inch bar and it was throwing some noodles in the cut (pic 3177) but after cutting three rounds off the tree, it turned into chips in picture 3176....dirty old pine.

When I start back up on the pine, I think I'll use the tractor too roll what's left out of there. The wood on the inside is still good so I'll need to start a new stacking area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 12, 2022)

After a quick hard rain this morning, the sun ended up coming out for the rest of the day. This was the Bigtooth Quaking Aspen that the wind hung up and then came down, I finally cleared the trail wide enough for the truck and then cleared a few other spots.

In the last picture are a bunch of pine that are dying, we would like to take them down and replant with something else.

Most of the storms in our county stayed north of us today.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 15, 2022)

Thewoodlands looks like you have been busy,  like always.  I have been moving and splitting a lot of wood lately.  I need to get some pics the weather has been pretty nice lately not to hot or humid but very dry.  The week of the 4th I split for a few hours every night to clean up some older piles of ash I had.  I need to start cutting up some of my log piles but just haven't had the time yet.  Summer is flying by but it has been a good summer so far.  Hope everyone is enjoying the weather.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 15, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands looks like you have been busy,  like always.  I have been moving and splitting a lot of wood lately.  I need to get some pics the weather has been pretty nice lately not to hot or humid but very dry.  The week of the 4th I split for a few hours every night to clean up some older piles of ash I had.  I need to start cutting up some of my log piles but just haven't had the time yet.  Summer is flying by but it has been a good summer so far.  Hope everyone is enjoying the weather.


Get it when you can, we've had a nice summer so far but it looks like we have some good rains coming in next week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 15, 2022)

Picture 3187 is a cherry mother nature took down, it also did some damage to a small maple, hopefully both are out by the middle of August.

The last two pictures are some maple I worked on in late spring, I hauled one load out and (not pictured) stacked it. There's still more left, hopefully I get that out before the rains come in next week.


----------



## stoveliker (Jul 15, 2022)

What can I say - addiction is hard to fight. Or: more (pitch) pine needed cutting at my friend's place.  Pick your choice.

As my shed is (still) full, I added another two 10x4' racks here, so ~2/3 cord in total. Used some left-over plywood and plastic sheeting I had on top to cover it. 

I know, it looks amateur with the wire (some friend of my friend did that because they thought it'd fall over - though the string won't ever keep it in place if it did so). It's just a 2x2 screwed into a 2x4 base, but they bend out, so I added some furring strip on top to prevent that. Then later a second rack appeared and I added the cover which would have obviated the need for that top strip. It's all unplanned. But it'll dry, and then it'll burn, and it was free, and I liked the splitting (and beer with a friend afterwards).

Will burn it maybe this winter (though I have my bay in my shed for this year, AND one of these racks of pine already at his place, and one old rack of slightly punky red oak at home), so  more likely next winter - when it will be very useful as I only have 2.75 cord of red oak and locust. Some soft wood to burn down some coals will be useful then.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 16, 2022)

I split some ash and cherry that ended up filling out this two face cord stack, that gives us 58 face cord up. We have another three face cord that will need splitting and stacking before the end of August.

Our hardwood area holds 66 face cord and then we're full, hopefully that gets done before the first snow hits. Our shoulder season area holds 12 face cord (it's full) so it has been a good spring and summer for getting firewood up.

I think it's time the old frame gets a rest.


----------



## Bobbob (Jul 17, 2022)

Spent the last 2 mornings cleaning trails. Finally purchased a brush cutting attachment for my Stihl weedwacker. Sure makes quick work of any brush that has overgrown into our trails. Have about 1 mile of trails clean and another mile to go. We walk these trails almost daily and 95% of our firewood comes from this property, so keeping them clean makes everything easier. My inspector comes along to make sure nothing is missed.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2022)

Bobbob said:


> Spent the last 2 mornings cleaning trails. Finally purchased a brush cutting attachment for my Stihl weedwacker. Sure makes quick work of any brush that has overgrown into our trails. Have about 1 mile of trails clean and another mile to go. We walk these trails almost daily and 95% of our firewood comes from this property, so keeping them clean makes everything easier. My inspector comes along to make sure nothing is missed.
> 
> View attachment 297100
> View attachment 297101
> View attachment 297102


Nice work @Bobbob , did your inspector approve of the job? Your trails and the woods look great. 👍


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 17, 2022)

I finally got some pics last night.  I have been splitting some evenings here and there to clean up some old piles.  I have two new piles of oak that is split but needs split a little smaller eventually.  The pic with my buddy copper in front is all the stuff I moved with the tractor closer to the house.  I know some pics are a little blurry but it was getting late.  As you see in a few pics I have a few piles of logs that need cut but I'm trying to get things split and stacked, so I can cut them up and have places to stack.  I have more wood to bring home from my brothers place but I need space to put it plus I don't want things to bunched up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 297103
> View attachment 297104
> View attachment 297105
> View attachment 297106
> ...


Nice work @heavy hammer , how hot is your area getting?


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 17, 2022)

We have had temps in the 80's and some days in the 90's.  Pretty dry lately, it has been a good summer so far.  I have been very busy with work so processing wood has been tough just not a lot of time but it always gets done.  How about you have the temps been bad/hot.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> We have had temps in the 80's and some days in the 90's.  Pretty dry lately, it has been a good summer so far.  I have been very busy with work so processing wood has been tough just not a lot of time but it always gets done.  How about you have the temps been bad/hot.


Last week was nice, we had morning temps in the low 50's with high temps usually around 75 with low humidity and dewpoint.  Today and a few others this coming week will be in the high 80's feeling like 95 with a chit load of rain coming in tomorrow, almost two inches on the high end.

If I can get two more face cord of hardwood up by the end of August, that will fill up that area which hold 10 face cord for a total of 60. We have room for 66 face cord of hardwood so I should get that once fall hits....or a wind event.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 17, 2022)

I thought I had a lot of wood at 20-30 cord.  That is awesome to have that!  That is a lot of good hard work plus plenty for the winter.  I always say you can not have to much, like money in the bank.  It looks like I need to start processing more wood


----------



## Bobbob (Jul 17, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 297103
> View attachment 297104
> View attachment 297105
> View attachment 297106
> ...


All your wood looks good! Nice to see your dog enjoys wood processing just like mine. I thought I was doing good with 12 cords(3 years worth for me), but you guys are way ahead of the game. For me its just nice seeing some other guys out enjoying both nature and hard work.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> I thought I had a lot of wood at 20-30 cord.  That is awesome to have that!  That is a lot of good hard work plus plenty for the winter.  I always say you can not have to much, like money in the bank.  It looks like I need to start processing more wood


I've started to think about how old I'll be when the 60 face cord will be gone (we burn 12 face a year) I'll be 69 and wonder how much I can c/s/s at that age. It makes me want to put up more per year but the old frame would be feeling it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2022)

Bobbob said:


> All your wood looks good! Nice to see your dog enjoys wood processing just like mine. I thought I was doing good with 12 cords(3 years worth for me), but you guys are way ahead of the game. For me its just nice seeing some other guys out enjoying both nature and hard work.


That is good, nice job. I always thought once we had three years up I "wood" slow down some but it seems I always want more.

Like @heavy hammer said, it's like money in the bank.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 17, 2022)

My father still C/S/S wood and he is 66.  He is still an animmal when it comes to work.  Staying active is the key.  You  may not go as hard at  it or as long but if you stay with it you will be fine plus you have a great jump on future.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jul 17, 2022)

Bobbob, my two labs have been my wood processing buddies for well over a decade.  My older lab has been with me for almost 14 years.  We have done alot of work together over the years.  I liked seeing others with their four legged friends out in the woods.  12 cords and 3 years ahead is awesome.  Keeping at will only make the cords increase and the years ahead get better!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 17, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> Bobbob, my two labs have been my wood processing buddies for well over a decade.  My older lab has been with me for almost 14 years.  We have done alot of work together over the years.  I liked seeing others with their four legged friends out in the woods.  12 cords and 3 years ahead is awesome.  Keeping at will only make the cords increase and the years ahead get better!


We rescued our dog from a shelter in Texas about eight years ago. She's an Australian Kelpie, we're not sure if she's 100 percent.
​​


----------



## Bobbob (Jul 18, 2022)

Took a break from wood today. I'm on vacation this week and working on my to do list. Happy wife...happy life. Stopped raining long enough to get outside and pick some blueberries. Lots to do this time of year. I'm thankful to be off a week to catch up on things.


----------



## Bobbob (Jul 20, 2022)

Delivered my Dad's wood rack(wood included) today. He was happt


----------



## Bobbob (Jul 20, 2022)

Bobbob said:


> Delivered my Dad's wood rack(wood included) today. He was happy with it. I'm gonna try and make another so he has about a cord under cover. We put it right outside his garage door so it'll be easy access for him.


----------



## Rusty18 (Jul 20, 2022)

Bobbob said:


> View attachment 297185


And that’s the last time I loan you a ladder! 

Disclaimer, I do not know bob and didn’t loan him a ladder.
However that is neat use for one, especially if it was damaged and unusable as a ladder and going to the dump anyways.


----------



## Bobbob (Jul 20, 2022)

Rusty18 said:


> And that’s the last time I loan you a ladder!
> 
> Disclaimer, I do not know bob and didn’t loan him a ladder.
> However that is neat use for one, especially if it was damaged and unusable as a ladder and going to the dump anyways.





Rusty18 said:


> And that’s the last time I loan you a ladder!
> 
> Disclaimer, I do not know bob and didn’t loan him a ladder.
> However that is neat use for one, especially if it was damaged and unusable as a ladder and going to the dump anyways.


Yeah, both the ladders were unsafe to use. Since then my neighbor gave me 2 more extension ladders that were also unusable. I have enough length to make several more of those. Metal roofing was also repurposed😁


----------



## NickW (Jul 24, 2022)

Haven't been on in a while and stopped getting notifications of new postings because of it. Looks like folks are keeping busy...

I've only been moving wood from outside to the inside wood bin for winter. Getting nervous about my mid-grade hardwood supply for 23-24. Got enough softwood and premium hardwood through 24-25, but I need more ash, cherry and the like. No time though. Rehabbing a rental that got trashed and haven't been working on the cabin much since before Memorial day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 25, 2022)

I started on the one cherry the other day but both saws were acting up so I called it a day. Today I used the old 028 Wood Boss bucking up the first cherry and I felled the second cherry, I didn't get the rest of the second cherry bucked up today.

Picture 3200 is what was left of the downed cherry, 3201 is that cherry bucked up, 3202,3203 is the second cherry that had lost its top, the wind was working against me so I needed some wedges, 3204 is some of the rounds coming home, 3205 is the top of the tree which held together until it hit the ground and the last picture is part of an old maple that came down a couple of windstorms ago.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 30, 2022)

I started back cutting some rounds off this pine, I'll need to clean the area up before I finish the big trunk.

I'll hand file the chain and drop the rakers before I use this chain again.


----------



## boomfire (Jul 31, 2022)

Cut some trees today that were fallen couple of weeks ago due to high winds.
I now have 4 cords of wood and pretty much set for winter. Will start working on next year's soon.

Took a break last week finally and done some gardening and fishing.


----------



## Bobbob (Aug 1, 2022)

Split some cherry with my dad and the boss today. Was a little warm, but we only worked for a couple hours. Just enough. Split and stacked about 2/3 cord.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 1, 2022)

I split and stacked three trailer loads of popple and then stacked one trailer load of cherry, I called it a day around 12:30.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 4, 2022)

I didn't do any firewood work but the wife is making some eggplant parmesan tomorrow so I made the spaghetti sauce today.


----------



## EbS-P (Aug 5, 2022)

Two more slabs today. 4/4 and probably a10/4   Did not do a good job sharpening the chain.  It was sharp but did not leave a smooth cut like last time.  I rushed it was hot out.


----------



## NickW (Aug 5, 2022)

Couldn't stand coming home on Tuesday with an empty trailer, so cut and loaded 5 aspen and pine. Also hauled about a quarter cord of silver maple home yesterday from the rental we are rehabbing.


----------



## Niro (Aug 5, 2022)

Ran two tanks of gas on the splitter working through some tree service wood we got dropped.


----------



## Niro (Aug 5, 2022)

Ran two tanks of gas on the splitter working through some tree service wood we got dropped.


----------



## qwee (Aug 5, 2022)

I went up into the Idaho mountains (35 miles away) with a permit to get lodgepole pine. I collected small rounds that I had left from the last time. My usual routine, I fell some trees, buck them up, and wheel barrow rounds 200 feet to trailer (no gas powered transport allowed). After 5 hours I wheeled my last load to the trailer - the only thing left was to pick up the gear.

So back up the trail I go. After 70 feet, I'm stopped, because there is a moose 20 feet away passing across the trail. I hope she doesn't charge me. I look behind her - sure enough 2 calves. She doesn't seem to care that I'm there. But I back up slowly. I wait for the calves to move forward so I can get around them and get my chainsaw. After several minutes, they are still just sitting there on one side of the trail with their mom on the other side.

Now what? I'm not leaving my woodchuck and chainsaw. I walk behind the calves. They get a little anxious and move forward a little bit (Jeez, shouldn't they be scared?).  I go way off the trail by a hill.  Circle around and grab my gear. Momma moose appears to be oblivious 40 feet away chomping on small tree tops. I get back off the trail, go around the calves, and head back to my truck. I wonder, are these moose kind of tame? Moose are rare here, so they are treated like celebrities (no hunting). People probably feed them.


----------



## boomfire (Aug 10, 2022)

I have been fishing like there is no tomorrow. I have a pile of logs that needs splitting. A downed tree that needs to be cut and split. Need to get that done before end of this as I am starting a new job. Time flies when you are having fun


----------



## EbS-P (Aug 10, 2022)

Biggest slab to date 40” wide at the big end.  Gate was 42” between the posts and before today was rather miffed at myself for setting them so far apart. 

Strapped to  a 12’ ladder. Then one end to an appliance dolly other end a wheelbarrow.  I didn’t think we could get it out it was going to be firewood.  Or rot.    Table probably. It’s got some big splits down the center but we’ll see what I do with it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 10, 2022)

I stacked what was left of the cherry, it ended up being one face cord. The wind damaged cherry from 7/15 should give us another two face cord.

I hauled 3 loads of cherry and stacked that today, I'm hoping that the cherry pictured (7/15/2022) is c/s/s by the end of August.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Aug 11, 2022)

Got an oak deposit for the bank.  25" bar 064 for size reference.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 12, 2022)

Most of this maple branch was bucked up today, this is the second branch this old maple lost since 2007.


----------



## NickW (Aug 12, 2022)

Hauled a load of ash from the tree service with a pasture full of wood half an hour away yesterday, unloaded just now (left to center stacks). 3 stacks on the right are the softwood I hauled home from the Northwoods last week because I couldn't stand hauling an empty trailer home


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 12, 2022)

NickW said:


> Hauled a load of ash from the tree service with a pasture full of wood half an hour away yesterday, unloaded just now (left to center stacks). 3 stacks on the right are the softwood I hauled home from the Northwoods last week because I couldn't stand hauling an empty trailer home
> View attachment 297815


Nice load of ash and softwood. Our temps are dropping to 49 tonight so we brought some pine in for a few fires tonight.


----------



## NickW (Aug 12, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice load of ash and softwood. Our temps are dropping to 49 tonight so we brought some pine in for a few fires tonight.


I haven't cleaned the chimney either at home or the Northwoods yet...😔


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 12, 2022)

NickW said:


> I haven't cleaned the chimney either at home or the Northwoods yet...😔


I had done a cleaning in the spring when we had some warm weather, we burned after the cleaning but only for a week.

I put the moisture meter on two different splits of pine tonight, one had a reading of 8 percent and the other 10,  the fires been going with a smaller one planned before I call it a night.


----------



## Bobbob (Aug 15, 2022)

Made two more wood racks today and filled one up. Then headed to the woods and cut up a cherry that had fallen a few days back. After that the wife and I went for a walk. Just about all I can do in a day. Gonna sleep good tonight!


----------



## NickW (Aug 15, 2022)

Took the boys down to the tree service pasture for another load of ash late this afternoon. Got home to no power. Had the wife pick up some pizza's on her way home from work. Lucky she was working late...


----------



## Grizzerbear (Aug 16, 2022)

Finally finished the wood shed other than a few trim pieces on the back.I'll wait till cooler weather for that cause it's been blistering hot this summer. It's dried in now at least. I'm not the best at woodwork.....I'm more of a steel man myself.....and don't have a table saw so don't laugh lol. I also didn't like how it looked without a front overhang so I added it on since i posted the last pictures as well and I couldn't find an old piece of ridge cap to match so I just bought a new one. I will eventually buy new corrugated metal when/if the price comes down. As it stands it cost me around $1200. I finished this a month or so ago.  I could have fit 7 cord in it if I had left the front open but I wanted a fully enclosed shed since this is all seasoned wood going in it anyhow. I have a little over 4 cord in it which is 2 years worth of wood for me. I will probably build a open lean to wood shed someday in the future so I will use this for a storage shed or I will modify it for a livestock shelter and move it if I do so. I still need to bring in dirt and do the grade work but I will have to move fence so I will wait for cooler weather after deer season.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 16, 2022)

Today I bucked up some pine from a big old dead pine we had taken down in 2018, it could've hit the garage so we had a tree service take it down.

The stuff I c/s today will go in the outside fireplace but some of the bigger logs I'll c/s later will go in a pile that will be used (some stacked this fall and some next spring) for shoulder season wood in two years.

Just after I came in the thunder started with a storm moving through about 45 minutes later, we didn't receive any winds but we did get some needed rains.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2022)

I finally took care of the downed cherry today, I thought it was a bigger tree but I only hauled out three plus loads.

The second picture is a recently new damaged branch.


----------



## NickW (Aug 17, 2022)

This year's supply is in the garage...


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2022)

NickW said:


> This year's supply is in the garage...
> View attachment 298010


Nice work @NickW , how much firewood do you burn if it's a normal winter in your area?


----------



## NickW (Aug 17, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @NickW , how much firewood do you burn if it's a normal winter in your area?


Since installing the NC30 I am using about 4 cord total. 1 1/4 softwood or so and a little under 3 cord hardwood. Last year was a little hard to judge as I was hauling some up to the Northwoods too. That's between 4 1/2 and 5 cord in the garage...


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2022)

NickW said:


> Since installing the NC30 I am using about 4 cord total. 1 1/4 softwood or so and a little under 3 cord hardwood. Last year was a little hard to judge as I was hauling some up to the Northwoods too. That's between 4 1/2 and 5 cord in the garage...


We burn six face cord of shoulder season wood and 12 face cord of hardwood. Only once since we've started burning, we burned six face of shoulder and ten face of hardwood.

I would like to cut another eight face of hardwood this fall and another four of shoulder season wood.


----------



## NickW (Aug 17, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> We burn six face cord of shoulder season wood and 12 face cord of hardwood. Only once since we've started burning, we burned six face of shoulder and ten face of hardwood.
> 
> I would like to cut another eight face of hardwood this fall and another four of shoulder season wood.


Yeah, I got to my 3 years ahead 2 years ago, then with our Northwoods build I am falling behind. Ok on softwood and "premium" hardwood, but need more mid-grade hardwood. Been hauling ash home and stockpiling for when my shared wood splitter is returned...


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 17, 2022)

NickW said:


> Yeah, I got to my 3 years ahead 2 years ago, then with our Northwoods build I am falling behind. Ok on softwood and "premium" hardwood, but need more mid-grade hardwood. Been hauling ash home and stockpiling for when my shared wood splitter is returned...


The wife gave up some rides in the boat so I could put up more hardwood and shoulder season wood this summer. I'll fill what's left of the hardwood stack I've been working on and that will give us 60 face cord of hardwood and 12 of shoulder season.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 19, 2022)

It seems like this two face cord stack took forever, between some of the cherry I hauled out the other day, robbing a pile of wood brought out from the two windstorms we had late last November and cutting some rounds off the tops of some ash from this spring, our 60th face cord is up.

We have room for a total of 66 face cord so six more would fill the yard but since we usually burn 12 face a year of hardwood, 10 would be nice this fall.


----------



## Rusty18 (Aug 21, 2022)

Cucumber tree blew down (rotten core) back around may, finally got started cleaning it up.  Left several branches snagged up high that’s gonna be tricky to get down.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 22, 2022)

We've been way to hot and dry here in NNJ. I was out scoping fall tree work (5) dead ash tree's that need to be cut down before the snow flies, I'm thinking of calling in a tree guy in a bucket truck to drop 2 of the tree's then I'll just clean them up / burn the smaller branches during the winter when I want to be outside getting rid of cabin fever.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 31, 2022)

I had cleaned the outside pipe on the wood and pellet stove a few weeks back so today I cleaned the inside pipe on the wood stove and the inside of the wood stove.

The SootEater does a great job, I still have the brush but haven't used it in a few years.


----------



## Rusty18 (Sep 3, 2022)

Poured a new section of slab, gonna be setting a 30x30 metal carport up.

Had some bucket sized holes scooped out to make cement “blocks” to set rails on for wood racks.  Not the best use of the extra cement but better than sending it back to yard.

Once dry I’ll take the tractor and move them where I need them.


----------



## shortys7777 (Sep 4, 2022)

My budget build firewood shed. Getting the roof on it soon. Sick of looking at tarps that get ruined every season. Need to finish filling it up too.


----------



## Rusty18 (Sep 4, 2022)

shortys7777 said:


> My budget build firewood shed. Getting the roof on it soon. Sick of looking at tarps that get ruined every season. Need to finish filling it up too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me!  Around here that would be considered fancy.


----------



## Rusty18 (Sep 5, 2022)

Yes it’s softwood but the ol echo was hungry.  Anyways I got my road opened up.


----------



## heavy hammer (Sep 5, 2022)

I split 3 truck loads of ash yesterday in between the rain I will get some pics.  I didn't move it yet I ran out of time with family coming over and the dark.  It rained pretty much all day so I just left it stacked at the end of the driveway for a nicer day.


----------



## qwee (Sep 5, 2022)

Yesterday morning, I split 5 cords of old lodgepole pine for a new homeowners who obtained a big stack of rounds from the previous owner. It took about 4 or 5 hours. I started out fresh but got tired after 3 hours. I was looking at the never ending pile with temperature moving into the 90's. I've never split this much wood at one time. Moreover, there were lots of black widows and other spiders in the wood pile. And much of the wood was rotten (but dry).

Boom, my splitter tire blew - so I wasn't sure if I could reload the splitter into my trailer. But I kept splitting. I finally finished. I muscled the splitter up the ramps and into the trailer. Today, I ordered new tires for the splitter. That was a hot one. I learned something - even dry wood won't last forever it will deteriorate. I have some dry lodgepole pine and I would estimate it has 30% more density than this old pine. The homeowner is going to be continually reloading his BK. But at least he will be done with this old wood, and this spider den.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 6, 2022)

It was back in the Brook again today, we pulled two logs that were down in the water along with bucking some of it up, hopefully by Sunday everything is out of the water and off the banks.

The weather is looking good for finishing up the job, that's always nice.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 7, 2022)

It was more hours in the Brook cleaning up the mess on top of some logs, since the logs are cleaned off so nothing gets down stream, we'll be pulling out what's left of the logs from the far side soon.

With the area getting pretty full of chit that we pulled out or threw up by hand, I put the forks on the 4540 and moved some logs out of the way so we have a clear path.


----------



## shortys7777 (Sep 8, 2022)

Finished the roof. The day after we got 10 inches of rain. Little off square but oh well. Luckily its just a fire wood shed. Will hold just under 2 cords.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 8, 2022)

Another three hours were spent clearing logs off the southside bank, we have about three or four logs left on the northside bank and the work inside the Brook is done.

There isn't much room back in that area anymore with all the chit taking up real estate, we should have room for the last three or four.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 10, 2022)

We finished pulling the last logs out at 9:27 a.m. today, the work inside the brook is done. The wife was a huge help on this job, she piled all the the boards on the right in picture 3247.

The wife did tell me that more chit up on the neighbors part of the brook could come down, we'll see if that happens if we get heavy rains this fall.

The tractor made pulling the logs out pretty easy, thank god for hydraulics.


----------



## boomfire (Sep 10, 2022)

My log splitter broke. It was with in warranty.  Waited a month before, received replacement parts this Friday.  Fixed this weekend and finally split the last pile of wood, stacked and done.  I need to start planning for next season once the temps start dropping.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 11, 2022)

Today we put in four loads of shoulder season wood along with some kindling, we might get some good rains so we put it in before they hit.

After we put in wood I cleaned all the zerks on the tractor and then greased the tractor and the backhoe along with checking the fluids, all fluids were good.


----------



## Nate R (Sep 11, 2022)

Installed my Jotul F100 and chimney system last year. 
So, for 2022: This spring, got my woodshed put up. Eventually transferred existing CSS wood from various racks to it. 
Between a lack of time because I'm working on a cabin build, and my 10 year old Stihl now needs attention...didn't get much more wood stacked up. So, this weekend, got 2/3 cord of "kiln dried" oak delivered. Despite our discussion ahead of time, what I got was....unsatisfactory. Much of the larger pieces still wet inside. A risk I know I took...but irritating nonetheless. Ended up separating out a bunch of it to try and keep the drier stuff in the ready to go pile. Rest of it will have to sit until next year. 

Positive: I now have about a full cord of wood under cover. Not quite enough for 2 years of my guess at our use, but getting close.  Also have some red pine rounds and logs ready to be CSS when I get the Stihl fixed.


----------



## LondonNeil (Sep 12, 2022)

2022, about 4 cords scrounged, CSS, 2/3rds English oak, 1/3 conifer, which has my stacks replenished. I've shifted about 1 1/3 cords to mum's, which is over a winter's worth normally, but new stove and huge leap in gas prices mean i want her well prepared.  yep, i'm on top of things.


----------



## shortys7777 (Sep 12, 2022)

Started loading my storage spot outside my slider. My 2 and almost 4 yr old like to help with the smaller pieces and follow me back and forth. Mostly oak. Front row will be ash for the fall burns.


----------



## Bobbob (Sep 13, 2022)

Cut a few dead trees up today. Got most of this winter's wood hulled up from the woods and stacked over the weekend. Will move another cord up and into the garage.  Then, back to splitting and stacking....never ending process. But, I do enjoy every minute of it. I've learned to do a little here and there. Much more fun that way!


----------



## shortys7777 (Sep 14, 2022)

Is that rack made up of an old aluminum ladder?


----------



## Rusty18 (Sep 14, 2022)

shortys7777 said:


> Is that rack made up of an old aluminum ladder?


I already accused him of borrowing his neighbors ladder!


----------



## Bobbob (Sep 14, 2022)

shortys7777 said:


> Is that rack made up of an old aluminum ladder?


Yep. My Dad had several unsafe extention ladders and I was able to make 3 racks that are 5x9. The top is recycled metal roofing


----------



## shortys7777 (Sep 15, 2022)

Bobbob said:


> Yep. My Dad had several unsafe extention ladders and I was able to make 3 racks that are 5x9. The top is recycled metal roofing


Thats a great idea!


----------



## NickW (Sep 15, 2022)

Cleaned the chimney, split the 2 loads of ash and the softwood, hauled another load of ash from the tree service, got another load of mixed wood dropped from another tree service. Been a busy week. Tuesday was the last day working on the trashed rental, so needed all this done to return to the Northwoods to get back to working on the cabin. Leaving tomorrow morning for at least a month.


----------



## NickW (Sep 16, 2022)

Got back to the Northwoods this afternoon. Cleaned the chimney on the cabin for the first time. Only about 2 cups or so of creosote which isn't bad for burning about 75% of the winter, some of it with some questionably seasoned wood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 17, 2022)

With the 4540, I moved another three loads of the chit in picture 3247 in my above post 330 to the outside fireplace. I had a dead pine down just off the driveway so I limbed that up and took three loads to the fireplace. I c/s some of that pine and then brought it over to the fireplace and covered everything.

Before I put everything away, I grabbed a 12 foot step ladder and cleaned out a blocked gutter and then put everything away.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 18, 2022)

Last year I gave a face cord to a neighbor further down the road, this year a another neighbor received half of a free face cord of Ironwood with the rest going down after the rains are done.

I'll fill the open spot with some Beech this fall.


----------



## ispinwool (Sep 18, 2022)

Bobbob said:


> Cut a few dead trees up today. Got most of this winter's wood hulled up from the woods and stacked over the weekend. Will move another cord up and into the garage.  Then, back to splitting and stacking....never ending process. But, I do enjoy every minute of it. I've learned to do a little here and there. Much more fun that way!
> 
> View attachment 298966
> View attachment 298967
> ...


we bought an old house to flip and it came with a bent extension ladder...stealing this idea!  genius!!


----------



## Gearhead660 (Sep 19, 2022)

Even though the temps were around 80 this weekend, burning season is coming.  Got the house loaded up.  All set for when the temps drop!


----------



## MMH (Sep 22, 2022)

Finished splitting the remaining wood I had from the semi load in 2019. Just over 6 cords left. Stacked most of it for a little more drying time before putting it under the shop. The right half of the picture is mostly red elm from the little cutting I was able to get done. The trailer load is going under the shop. 




Still have a little bit left and that will go under the shop as well. 


Cheers


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 23, 2022)

I felled two dead white pine today and then brought the limbs over to the fireplace and split the rounds which I also brought over to the outdoor fireplace.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 24, 2022)

With about four days of rain coming in starting tomorrow afternoon, we put two loads of shoulder season wood in this morning.

I brought three loads using the tractor from the junk wood we took out of the brook over to the outside fireplace today. Hopefully I have enough dry pine that I can burn all the junk wood from the brook.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 25, 2022)

Months ago the rhino had lost all of its compression, when I could tell something was wrong, I had it tested.....only 93. After the top end rebuild it tested at 192 without any leak downs. I was told that we should give it a five hour break in and not any high speeds or towing heavy loads, I did ten hours.

Today was the first day checking a area, except for some trail clearing most everything was the same except for some wind damage.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 26, 2022)

About the only work that I did today was changing out the old starter relay switch on the rhino with a new one, it doesn't run some anymore when you shut it off.


----------



## shortys7777 (Sep 28, 2022)

Cleaned my stove, blew out dust on the blower fan, and ran the sooteater down it. I'm ready. Wife will probably want one next week with temps in the 60s for high and 40s at night. Will probably be the earliest I've ever lit it.


----------



## MEngineer24 (Sep 28, 2022)

Cleaned the chimney and the stove out. Swept out about 1 8oz cup of black powder. Ready for this season now. Looks to be coming quicker than the last few years. Woke up to 33F this morning.


----------



## Bobbob (Sep 30, 2022)

Slit some more cherry with the boss today. It's about 60 degrees and just right for working outside. Once I'm finished with this I can move on to prepping the deer stands. Right on schedule so far....


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 30, 2022)

Today I felled a not so great Cherry and then grabbed some rounds off a Maple mother nature put on the ground. The Maple I bucked up today is in the picture dated 9-25-2022.


----------



## EbS-P (Sep 30, 2022)

Hurricane Ian left a present.   Normally I’d be happy for the gift of free firewood delivered to my yard but…. A birthday party is Sunday and I didn’t budget time to clean my neighbors rotten uprooted red maple out of my yard.  Up I can just stretch the fence back into shape.  

I’ll post and after picture when I get it all split.  The other half of the mess is behind the playhouse.


----------



## EbS-P (Oct 1, 2022)

EbS-P said:


> Hurricane Ian left a present.   Normally I’d be happy for the gift of free firewood delivered to my yard but…. A birthday party is Sunday and I didn’t budget time to clean my neighbors rotten uprooted red maple out of my yard.  Up I can just stretch the fence back into shape.
> 
> I’ll post and after picture when I get it all split.  The other half of the mess is behind the playhouse.
> 
> View attachment 299668


Boy I’m glad I have both small and large chainsaws. 
Only pinched my bar twice.


----------



## qwee (Oct 2, 2022)

I've decided to sell some firewood, about 20 cords or so. I put an ad on Craigslist,  $265 a cord + $10 fuel charge for dry wood cut in the 16-18" range. The wood is actually dry. The first day or two, I received about 6 or 7 calls for firewood. I wasn't expecting so many calls so I stopped the ad. I'm trying to pace myself.

In the last couple of days,  I've loaded up my truck bed and trailer with 2 cords three times.  I might be a bit overloaded because things get a little squirrely when I get up to 55 mph. Naturally, I'm getting most of my calls from people 40 miles away.  I think I'll take the backroads from now on. So far I've sold, 2.5 cords of white pine (not sure exactly what kind), 1 cord mixed (Siberian Elm, Ash, Russian Olive, Ponderosa Pine, & Honey Locust), and 2.5 cords of Lodgepole Pine.

I have 1 cord going to someone 40 miles away.  I asked him what kind of stove he has? He said he is in a school bus with a small stove. I asked if he wanted smaller pieces?  I told him I would give him a discount for many of those unstackable short hardwood pieces that I have too many of - he agreed. Lucky me.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 6, 2022)

I felled a white pine that was dead, I decided that we would put a cable on it, I wanted to make sure it came through the branches on the other pines. The better rounds will get split for use in the shoulder season and the worst will become firewood for the outside fireplace.


----------



## NickW (Oct 7, 2022)

Dropped 5 tree's with my brother today at his property in NE WI. Biggest was a 26" dia 75' tall white pine. That trunk and another pine trunk will get cut into 4x8x20' timbers for his cabin build that he hopes to start next year. We're tired fellows!


----------



## heavy hammer (Oct 10, 2022)

I finally was able to split the 3 truck loads of ash and stack them.  I have been working a lot so time to process wood has been limited.  I did manage to fill the garage up and have my first fire this past weekend.  With temps in the low 40's and upper 30's it seems like the cold showed up early this year.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 10, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 300308
> View attachment 300309
> View attachment 300310
> View attachment 300311
> ...


Nice work @heavy hammer , we might be in for some heavy rains (2 inches) with some winds over 40 mph on Thursday, are you getting any storms this week?


----------



## heavy hammer (Oct 10, 2022)

I believe they are calling for rain Wednesday and Thursday.  I'm not sure about the winds but it seems like it is windy all the time anymore.  30 MPH gusts almost seem like the normal anymore.


----------



## NickW (Oct 11, 2022)

Just finished hauling in the winter wood supply in the Northwoods before the weather hits. This is in the basement. Just under 2 cord total... 1/2 cord 16" ash, 1/4 cord 12" cherry, 1/8 cord 16" pine, 5/8 cord 12" aspen, 5/16 cord 12" pine. 12" was cut for keeping the Stratford II happy with N/S loads. Yes, I accounted for the 12" lengths in my calculations... All are based on volume. 

I figure this is more than enough as we burn full time at home and go through about 4 cord mixed in 2400', '78 construction with electric baseboard heaters. Heating less area in new construction with NG forced air in the Northwoods.


----------



## EbS-P (Oct 12, 2022)

EbS-P said:


> Boy I’m glad I have both small and large chainsaws.
> Only pinched my bar twice.
> 
> View attachment 299689


Got most of it split.  Fiskars maul for the win. This red maple was tough stringy curly and knotty.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Oct 15, 2022)

Finally got my hearth all finished. Working today on the monster maple that fell last November. Last weekend added 625 lbs of cellulose insulation to attic hoping to keep house warmer this winter. Last year was cold


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 16, 2022)

Going to bring in a couple loads of uglies for this week, once the rain front comes through temps are going to dip down to 30 here at night, the princess will be chugging along on ash, maple and cherry chunks.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Oct 16, 2022)

Replaced batteries in all the smoke alarms.  Also made a trip to the woods for a load.  Started burning so gotta replenish the hoard!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 16, 2022)

I cleaned up some ash tops off the backhill today after putting in some shoulder season wood, one load of ash went to the splitting area.

In picture 3292 the tree next to the leaner is a Cherry that has some of the top busted off, that will come down this week.


----------



## stoveliker (Oct 16, 2022)

I split (well, my son did, with my supervision) a wheelbarrow of cherry shorties for my elderly neighbors.

I wanted to do it, but he begged me. Turns out we both missed doing it, apparently.


----------



## NickW (Oct 16, 2022)

Took down a big old aspen today with the boys that I noticed was leaning towards the garage in the Northwoods...


----------



## EbS-P (Oct 17, 2022)

Not my work today but in the same location as the last tree. Big toys!   Has a minimum 36” crawling width


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 18, 2022)

I had plans on felling some trees today but once I was outside, I decided that it would be a good day to mow the lawn, hopefully this is the last time.


----------



## NickW (Oct 19, 2022)

Decided an afternoon in the 40's would be better spent getting some aspen and cherry out of the valley before it becomes unaccessible. Cut and hauled it up next to the garage so I can split at my leisure. Have through Sunday to get outside stuff done before the next system comes through... Starting Friday it will be in the 60's again with maybe 70 Sunday.

So.... Besides miscellaneous little items...

Tomorrow - dump run with the trailer and get a trailer load of fieldstone to finish shoring up steep spots. Ran out of rocks left from excavation...
Friday - another run for stone if necessary. Maybe finish deck railings.
Saturday - finish fire caulking fire wall and touch up primer/sealer. Blackjack valleys as I discovered some dampness on the underside of the roof plywood in the garage last week after the wind and rain.
Sunday - rip cherry planks into boards for fireplace trim, mantle & wood rack (after doing "quiet" things while listening to the Packers game).


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 19, 2022)

This was the Cherry that had a broken branch near the top, it would've started rotting from the top down so I felled and bucked it up today.


----------



## NickW (Oct 19, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> This was the Cherry that had a broken branch near the top, it would've started rotting from the top down so I felled and bucked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 300905
> View attachment 300906
> ...


My cherry was dead and down. Definitely past prime. A bit soft on the outside, but solid on the inside. Better than pine and aspen... Got a burl from one of the cherry's that I'm going to see if it's solid. Want to make myself a berry picking bowl.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 19, 2022)

NickW said:


> My cherry was dead and down. Definitely past prime. A bit soft on the outside, but solid on the inside. Better than pine and aspen... Got a burl from one of the cherry's that I'm going to see if it's solid. Want to make myself a berry picking bowl.


The cherry on our property has a rot that starts on the inside, I did give some burls to a neighbor and the rest goes for firewood.

When I first started cutting firewood, we had three years worth of firewood (based on 12 face cord a year) just from downed cherry from windstorms.


----------



## heavy hammer (Oct 19, 2022)

I had a busy week of dropping some dead pines at my place.  One of my neighbors pine's fell into one of my dead ash so I dropped both and burned the pines.  The temps really dropped here at the beginning of the week.  I finally fired up the Sequoia in the basement.  Temps should get better by the weekend but winter is not far off.


----------



## ElPedro (Oct 20, 2022)

I had a total of 16 trees dropped this year when we moved in to a new property.  A few  Maples, mostly red oaks.  Anywhere from 18" to 40" diameter at the base.  I worked on getting those trees cleaned up from Christmas last year will the end of September this year. Lots of firewood stacked all over now. Kind of wishing I had purchsed a chain saw mill to get some planks out of the big oaks...Would have made nice flooring! But, will warm our home (and some friends' homes as well).


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2022)

Today I split and stacked some ash (came from some tops) and the cherry I felled the other day.  The heavier rains stayed north of us, that made for a good day to work outside.


----------



## NickW (Oct 20, 2022)

ElPedro said:


> I had a total of 16 trees dropped this year when we moved in to a new property.  A few  Maples, mostly red oaks.  Anywhere from 18" to 40" diameter at the base.  I worked on getting those trees cleaned up from Christmas last year will the end of September this year. Lots of firewood stacked all over now. Kind of wishing I had purchsed a chain saw mill to get some planks out of the big oaks...Would have made nice flooring! But, will warm our home (and some friends' homes as well).


That'll be a lot of nice heat in a couple of years...


thewoodlands said:


> Today I split and stacked some ash (came from some tops) and the cherry I felled the other day.  The heavier rains stayed north of us, that made for a good day to work outside.
> 
> View attachment 301002
> View attachment 301003
> ...


I love splitting cherry. Spend as much time sniffing as splitting...


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2022)

NickW said:


> That'll be a lot of nice heat in a couple of years...
> 
> I love splitting cherry. Spend as much time sniffing as splitting...


Usually I can smell it but not today, I'm not sure if it was because of the wind or being stuffed up.

It looks like some warmer weather will be moving in and looking at the long range forecast, we'll be burning shoulder season wood for another two or three weeks.

It would be nice if I could get another six face cord of hardwood up and the same amount of shoulder season wood up before any serious snow comes in this fall/winter.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 21, 2022)

Today I had plans of felling some ash but didn't do it because of the winds. I did find one topped off ironwood and one poor looking beech that had lost its top, both the ironwood and beech turned out to be solid wood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 22, 2022)

I had planned on getting a downed beech today but changed that plan early, I brought the splitter down to the neighbor's house and made some huge splits smaller.

I brought in everything I split and more, they had brought a bunch of wood inside but not enough for the winter. They're having some health issues and wood is there only source of heat, I'll finish putting in enough wood for the winter tomorrow.


----------



## NickW (Oct 22, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> I had planned on getting a downed beech today but changed that plan early, I brought the splitter down to the neighbor's house and made some huge splits smaller.
> 
> I brought in everything I split and more, they had brought a bunch of wood inside but not enough for the winter. They're having some health issues and wood is there only source of heat, I'll finish putting in enough wood for the winter tomorrow.


Good karma. I believe very strongly in helping when able.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2022)

I finished getting our neighbor's firewood in today and then we had a nice talk over a few cups of coffee.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 23, 2022)

Did a little bit of cutting, 4 tanks of fuel and 2 chain sharpenings with the dremal. I think this will measure out a full cord and a quarter once split and stacked, it’s mainly ash with a cherry & locust length mixed in


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Oct 23, 2022)

Had a nice quick scrounge at a new property Saturday morning. Dropped 4 ash trees  then scrounge this load of pre dropped maple and ash. Today split most of the pile in my driveway didn't quit make it to the trailer load. Probably close to 2 cords today


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Oct 23, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Today I had plans of felling some ash but didn't do it because of the winds. I did find one topped off ironwood and one poor looking beech that had lost its top, both the ironwood and beech turned out to be solid wood.
> 
> View attachment 301069
> View attachment 301070
> ...


What your referring to as iron wood with all the little warts on it is called hackberry here. Iron wood here is hop Hornbeam or musclewood trees. Funny how different regions have different names for same trees. As a side note. The litte berries on those hackberry trees are quite delicious


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2022)

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> What your referring to as iron wood with all the little warts on it is called hackberry here. Iron wood here is hop Hornbeam or musclewood trees. Funny how different regions have different names for same trees. As a side note. The litte berries on those hackberry trees are quite delicious


This is the tree we call ironwood or hardhack.


			Ostrya virginiana (American Hop-hornbeam, Eastern Hop Hornbeam, Hop Hornbeam, Hop Horn Beam, Ironwood, Leverwood, Wooly Hop hornbeam) | North Carolina Extension Gardener Plant Toolbox
		


Our musclewood  American Hornbeam never gets real big before it gets damage done to it and then starts rotting.








						Get to Know Musclewood aka American Hornbeam (Carpinus caroliniana)
					

Carpinus caroliniana goes by many names: musclewood, American hornbeam, water beech, blue beech, and ironwood (not to be confused with a different ironwood that we also offer). When you’re strolling through Wisconsin woodlands and you come upon this tree, the name most likely to come to mind is “mus




					www.heartwoodtreecompany.com


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh ok were talking the same tree then. Yes they are never real big here either. Your pictures in that post are beech and hackberry trees then


----------



## NickW (Oct 23, 2022)

We'll that doesn't look anything like what I was told is ironwood by the older fellow I get some of my wood from! SE WI, mostly small (up to about 10" dia or so), very straight, hard and heavy with a fine, almost hairy looking bark. Kinda sorta looks like elm or ash bark. I'll have to post a pic of the logs when I get home again to get opinions... Maybe it doesn't get that "muscular" look until it gets bigger?


----------



## NickW (Oct 23, 2022)

Nevermind, just googled it and those photos of "ironwood/American hophornbeam" look exactly like what I have...


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Oct 23, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> This is the tree we call ironwood or hardhack.
> 
> 
> Ostrya virginiana (American Hop-hornbeam, Eastern Hop Hornbeam, Hop Hornbeam, Hop Horn Beam, Ironwood, Leverwood, Wooly Hop hornbeam) | North Carolina Extension Gardener Plant Toolbox
> ...


Sorry woodlands my bad on first look that pic looked like hackberry from around here but when I zoomed on on it it doesn't apologies


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 23, 2022)

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> Sorry woodlands my bad on first look that pic looked like hackberry from around here but when I zoomed on on it it doesn't apologies


Not a problem, I never knew what some of these trees were called before I joined Hearth.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 25, 2022)

I removed another deer tick this morning (not engorged) it was the first time I used the Tick Key, nothing was left inside the bite.








						Tick Removal Tool For Pets & Humans | TickKey International Inc. - The Original TickKey™
					

Tick Key International makes the Original Tick Key™ tick removal tool for pets and humans. It is 99.9% effective in removing the whole tick without squishing or leaving behind dangerous germs. Great as a gift, sold locally or nationwide delivery! Click for more information!




					tickkey.com
				




The doctor likes the Tick Tornado better.


----------



## NickW (Oct 26, 2022)

Built a new chainsaw case the other day. Going to put wheels on it because it's too heavy. Long enough to put one end on the tailgate, then lift the other end up to slide it on. I'll have one of the boys do it for me when they are around.



Today I cut down a dead branch off a cherry tree to add to the cherry pile. Then I cut down 3 birch tree's by the water, bucked then up and hauled them up. First photo is just one laying bucked up. Had to yank it with the ATV because it got hung up. Second photo is the second load going up the boardwalk.


----------



## Niro (Oct 26, 2022)

qwee said:


> I've decided to sell some firewood, about 20 cords or so. I put an ad on Craigslist,  $265 a cord + $10 fuel charge for dry wood cut in the 16-18" range. The wood is actually dry. The first day or two, I received about 6 or 7 calls for firewood. I wasn't expecting so many calls so I stopped the ad. I'm trying to pace myself.
> 
> In the last couple of days,  I've loaded up my truck bed and trailer with 2 cords three times.  I might be a bit overloaded because things get a little squirrely when I get up to 55 mph. Naturally, I'm getting most of my calls from people 40 miles away.  I think I'll take the backroads from now on. So far I've sold, 2.5 cords of white pine (not sure exactly what kind), 1 cord mixed (Siberian Elm, Ash, Russian Olive, Ponderosa Pine, & Honey Locust), and 2.5 cords of Lodgepole Pine.
> 
> I have 1 cord going to someone 40 miles away.  I asked him what kind of stove he has? He said he is in a school bus with a small stove. I asked if he wanted smaller pieces?  I told him I would give him a discount for many of those unstackable short hardwood pieces that I have too many of - he agreed. Lucky me.


I dont typically buy firewood but that price sounds low, and especially if your getting alot calls. Maybe you should consider charging more or aleast more fora 40 mile delivery.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 26, 2022)

NickW said:


> Good karma. I believe very strongly in helping when able.


I gave them a face cord of ironwood for the coldest days, even though I stacked it at their place in an area under the roof, he started taking some inside for the winter. Most of the ironwood is in rounds so he was wondering how he would stack the ends without worrying about it falling.

They had given me a bunch of 2 x 4's, I made them a 4 x 4 rack to stack in, if they like it I'll make them another one which should get all the ironwood inside before winter hits.

We have 4 face cord of seasoned ash (3.5 years) left from an area we were taking wood from last winter. I don't think they have enough firewood for this heating season so I'll save 2 face cord of ash if they end up needing any.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Oct 26, 2022)

Rain day at work today. Worked 10 hours on my bathroom remodel added another 250lbs of celluse insulation to attic. And added some rolled r30 insulation to a few spots on exterior walls. Did a redneck oak kit earlier in the week. First burn with it tonight


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 28, 2022)

The area I hauled some beech and ironwood out of the other day had more of the same that needed to come down.

All the beech and ironwood I took today was damaged or had something going on with it. We should have a face cord of some higher btu wood with everything I hauled down the hill in my last two outings.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 29, 2022)

I was back in the same area today, there were three downed ironwood in the area so I bucked them up. I had one ironwood up there from yesterday that filled the trailer up.

I wanted to start on a downed beech but some bug with wings were all over me so I called it a day. 

Picture 3333 is some of the rounds from the first ironwood I bucked up, 3335 & 36 are the three ironwood I bucked up today, 3337 is after I loaded up a ironwood I bucked up yesterday, 3338 is a new trail I cleared out when I started work in this area, 3341 will be a new trail before the Friday November 4 and the last picture is some splitting and stacking that should be finished by next Sunday.


----------



## bladeofanduril (Oct 30, 2022)

I got a nice delivery of logs to get started on next year's wood supply.  I spent a good part of yesterday bucking.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 31, 2022)

After putting in a few loads of shoulder season wood, changed some seasonal flags for the wife, I started splitting and stacking the beech and ironwood.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 1, 2022)

Got in a nice wood scrounge today after work. 99% of it is ash. It's been dead and cut for an unknown amount of time. But it's been dead for a while to say the least


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 1, 2022)

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> Got in a nice wood scrounge today after work. 99% of it is ash. It's been dead and cut for an unknown amount of time. But it's been dead for a while to say the least
> 
> View attachment 301840
> View attachment 301841


Nice scrounge, that should give you some nice fires.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 1, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice scrounge, that should give you some nice fires.


I figure that's about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks worth once it gets really cold


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 3, 2022)

Since EAB hit our county, I've been felling the ash on our property. Today we put a cable on this ash even though it seemed like a solid tree, the wife did a nice job keeping tension on the cable. She couldn't see me since I was down in a gully and she was down the hill below the ridge.

I had planned on bucking up all of it but we received a call that the Rhino was ready, we had the oil changed.


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 3, 2022)

Nice to be able to work together, outside.


----------



## NickW (Nov 3, 2022)

Bucked up some ironwood from the last trip to the tree service pasture, some miscellaneous small stuff from the neighbor, and a load dropped off by another tree service of mixed - mostly box elder, some pine, some ash and walnut. Mostly monster sized stuff... 18"-3' dia and bigger. Some of what I'm pretty sure is ash had this sickly olive green hue when fresh cut. Now it looks normal. Will be watching it when I split to make sure it is ash... Second photo are them. Looks kind of yellow, but in real life it was olive green.

Guessing 1-1 1/2 cord worth. Maybe half a face of ironwood, at least 2 face maybe a full cord of softwood, and between a face cord and half cord of hardwood. Getting close to being back to 3 years ahead. Not sure what I'm going to do if we sell the house and move to the Northwoods before I get to burn that ironwood here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 3, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Nice to be able to work together, outside.


Just until the tree was on the ground then she's gone, I'll finish bucking it up tomorrow.

With this tree and what we have in the woods, we have over 62 face cord of hardwood, 60 plus is already stacked. I'm hoping to fill the last of the stacking area up, once that is filled we'll have a total of 66.

I would like another 6 face cord of shoulder season wood c/s before any big snows hit.....we'll see if mother nature gives me time.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 3, 2022)

NickW said:


> Bucked up some ironwood from the last trip to the tree service pasture, some miscellaneous small stuff from the neighbor, and a load dropped off by another tree service of mixed - mostly box elder, some pine, some ash and walnut. Mostly monster sized stuff... 18"-3' dia and bigger. Some of what I'm pretty sure is ash had this sickly olive green hue when fresh cut. Now it looks normal. Will be watching it when I split to make sure it is ash... Second photo are them. Looks kind of yellow, but in real life it was olive green.
> 
> Guessing 1-1 1/2 cord worth. Maybe half a face of ironwood, at least 2 face maybe a full cord of softwood, and between a face cord and half cord of hardwood. Getting close to being back to 3 years ahead. Not sure what I'm going to do if we sell the house and move to the Northwoods before I get to burn that ironwood here.
> 
> ...


Nice work, how are the ticks in your area?  They're very active here.


----------



## NickW (Nov 3, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work, how are the ticks in your area?  They're very active here.


Don't have many in SE WI that I've run across. In the Northwoods they are usually pretty crazy from April-July, but now that we aren't stomping around in the brush as much we don't get many. I avoid the woods once the snow is gone up until mid summer when possible. Wife got Lyme's from a deer tick a few years ago, but our doc figured it out right away so no long lasting effects. Mostly we only get wood ticks.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 3, 2022)

NickW said:


> Don't have many in SE WI that I've run across. In the Northwoods they are usually pretty crazy from April-July, but now that we aren't stomping around in the brush as much we don't get many. I avoid the woods once the snow is gone up until mid summer when possible. Wife got Lyme's from a deer tick a few years ago, but our doc figured it out right away so no long lasting effects. Mostly we only get wood ticks.


Last month I got nailed twice by deer ticks, I did get them out quick enough and then went to urgent care. The first time was a double dose of doxy at urgent care but the second time was a seven day script for doxy.

We use lint rollers on our clothing when we come in, the wife did her boots this morning after being out, it picked up a deer tick.


----------



## Bobbob (Nov 4, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Last month I got nailed twice by deer ticks, I did get them out quick enough and then went to urgent care. The first time was a double dose of doxy at urgent care but the second time was a seven day script for doxy.
> 
> We use lint rollers on our clothing when we come in, the wife did her boots this morning after being out, it picked up a deer tick.


Ticks are very bad here this time of year also. Just as bad as spring. I hang my leaf blower off the back of the Ranger and blow the leaves off all my trails. It doesn't take  too long and at least we can get out and walk without worrying too much. My trails are free of any vegetation because I pull a box spring behind the Ranger spring and summer. We walk as much as we can and doing these simple things have made a huge difference as long g as we stay on the trail


----------



## boomfire (Nov 4, 2022)

Took a break from work for a few hours. I brought down one dead tree, proceeded to bring another one down. Things didn't go well, i wanted it to go one way but, it started leaning otherway. Problem was, the otherway is closer to cable and electric lines. The top end of tree could potentially clip those wires and knockout the entire neighborhood. Had to stop. get a winch started pulling the direction i wanted to fell. It worked out well. Took more time than needed. All in all ended up with may be half a cord ready to go. 

Done for the day, will start splitting tomorrow after I pick up another half a cord of fresh cut wood that was listed on FB for free.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 4, 2022)

I moved the ash rounds (three trailer loads, two pictured) over to the splitting area. The area the ash rounds were in will need more cleanup before the splitter gets in that area.

Picture 3354 is the part I cleaned up so I could get the rhino and the trailer in closer to the ash rounds, 3356 is the old maple, I threw everything from the trail cleaning up against the maple tree and the last picture is the splitting area, ash and ironwood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 5, 2022)

I split & stacked the ash, it's stacked with some cherry. We'll go after another two face cord this coming week.

Not pictured is more ironwood rounds I stacked to, I'm thinking with what ironwood we have left, that will finish that face cord.


----------



## Hilljack with chainsaw (Nov 6, 2022)

Mostly sugar maple. Feels good to be in the woods.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 6, 2022)

Dropped 2 big ash trees right next to my buddies house. We did the smaller one with wedges. The bigger one we used my truck and 100ft of rope. Cause it could've made a big boo boo if it fell backwards. I get all the wood and he gets piece of mind that the next wind storm won't fell them on his house


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 6, 2022)

Dang, I forgot the pictures on my above post # 418.


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 7, 2022)

Just loaded the garage back up with the tractor Saturday afternoon, then was called back into work from the high winds we had here.  The temps have been pretty nice lately 60's and 70's.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 7, 2022)

Finished hauling what I'm taking from my buddies 2 ash trees. Day light savings got me all screwed up. Not much daylight after work anymore. Split some in the dark


----------



## Rusty18 (Nov 8, 2022)

Was a blow down from this Spring, finally got it busted up.  Trailer is 10’x6’x2’...should make some nice heat for 24/25.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 8, 2022)

After what I got split tonight I'm gonna call that good for this year's stash. Should be 10+ cords. Next splitting session will get stacked outside for next year.  Hopefully get an outside lean-to built in a year or 2 but for now it'll just be exposed


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 10, 2022)

Started building my outdoor stack. Indoor storage full. Cleaned stove and swept chimney


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 10, 2022)

We could get close to 2.5 inches of rain starting tomorrow so today we put in two loads of pine and then I put some hardwood in the back of the RTV, usually with the covers we use and the hard rains we'll get, some wood will get wet so we'll have enough dry wood.

I did cover another two face cord of shoulder season wood, we'll continue burning shoulder season wood (pine) once it gets colder we'll start the day with pine and the go with a load of half pine & hardwood.

The old pellet stove worked well so that was nice, we've burned half a bag so far this year. Last year we burned 63 bags and the year before 50. Once it really gets cold, we use it at night for the overnight burn.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 11, 2022)

We got all of our split wood covered, and most of it is stacked.  Fixed a tie rod on the lawn tractor.  They wanted $50 for a new rod, so I fired up the welder and fixed it.

Still trying to make room for snow, and hoping to have that done tomorrow.
Got the big shed door fixed too.

Put a new heater on the pig water cup and made a shield for it.

Hoping to bring home another 4+ cord of wood this weekend if the rest of the tree is down.


----------



## NickW (Nov 11, 2022)

Isaac Carlson said:


> We got all of our split wood covered, and most of it is stacked.  Fixed a tie rod on the lawn tractor.  They wanted $50 for a new rod, so I fired up the welder and fixed it.
> 
> Still trying to make room for snow, and hoping to have that done tomorrow.
> Got the big shed door fixed too.
> ...


My kind of guy welding that up! If it can be fixed, I fix it (within reason...).


----------



## shortys7777 (Nov 11, 2022)

It's not much but I took advantage of being off today with my kids. Got all my short, long,  and uglies off the ground on pallets after I've been talking about it for 5 months. My 2 and 4 year old did all the small pieces while I did the big stuff. They love it. Cleaned out the entire shed too.


----------



## NickW (Nov 11, 2022)

shortys7777 said:


> It's not much but I took advantage of being off today with my kids. Got all my short, long,  and uglies off the ground on pallets after I've been talking about it for 5 months. My 2 and 4 year old did all the small pieces while I did the big stuff. They love it. Cleaned out the entire shed too.
> View attachment 302540
> 
> View attachment 302541


Good to get it off the ground. I usually try to stack rounds on pallets even if I know I won't get right to them for splitting...


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 11, 2022)

I finished off the ironwood and s/s three loads of pine. I then stacked another three loads of popple that had been up on pallets since summer.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 11, 2022)

shortys7777 said:


> It's not much but I took advantage of being off today with my kids. Got all my short, long,  and uglies off the ground on pallets after I've been talking about it for 5 months. My 2 and 4 year old did all the small pieces while I did the big stuff. They love it. Cleaned out the entire shed too.
> View attachment 302540
> 
> View attachment 302541


If those are uglies, I want to see a picture of your firewood stacks.  We stack everything except the worst offenders, they go on the top row.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 11, 2022)

Well, the 4+ cord seems to be out of the picture now.  The guy said his wife's friend wants to buy it.  He said if they leave any or don't show up, I have have it.

On a better note, I visited a guy who has 5 acres of mostly oak and it is dying.  He just wants it gone and said I can have anything that needs to come down or is down already.  He even said he would help load!  It's not too far away either, maybe a 15 minute drive.  I need more wood storage.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 11, 2022)

Got more laid in for end of 23/24 season. Trying a new to me technique. When done this should be a 12ft by 12ft square Hopefully can get it at least 4ft high. Stacking it log cabin style. Hoping to hold between 4 or 5 cords in this stack


----------



## NickW (Nov 11, 2022)

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> Got more laid in for end of 23/24 season. Trying a new to me technique. When done this should be a 12ft by 12ft square Hopefully can get it at least 4ft high. Stacking it log cabin style. Hoping to hold between 4 or 5 cords in this stack
> 
> View attachment 302571


Not going to season well... I had 3 rows of 12" lengths stacked on pallets and the center row didn't season as well as the outer rows.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 11, 2022)

NickW said:


> Not going to season well... I had 3 rows of 12" lengths stacked on pallets and the center row didn't season as well as the outer rows.


Luckily this whole stack should be from 2 dead ash trees I took down last weekend. The pieces I tested were less than 20%. Except for the bottom 8 ft of trunk the we're around 28%. But guess I'll have to stack different when I take down live trees


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 11, 2022)

Also I live in town. Trying not to line my whole yard with stacks. But also want 30cords storage. So trying to consolidate it into fewer bigger stacks


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 11, 2022)

Is that right on the ground?


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 11, 2022)

Isaac Carlson said:


> Is that right on the ground?


There's a 13x13 concrete pad underneath this


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 11, 2022)

Ok.  You don't have to do log cabin for the whole thing.  You could do that on the corners and then just stack the rest.


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 12, 2022)

I was able to cut about half of one of my locust log piles on Thursday.  I ended up working till dark so only a couple pics.  I'm hoping to finish cutting it and stacking it this weekend.  It rained all day yesterday so no wood processing.  Temps are going to drop into the 20's and 30's at night so both stoves should be up and running.  It looks like many on here have been doing the same getting ready for the coming winter and getting ahead for the coming years.  The locust I was cutting has been sitting up on blocks in log lengths for almost 2 years and I noticed the bigger logs were very hard to cut.  I was not using my 660, I was using the 310 and it worked on the bigger logs.  But regardless a great afternoon to be in the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 12, 2022)

After all the rain overnight and this morning, I decided it was time some junky pine get flamed up in the outside fireplace.

It's time I started clearing just off the trails in preparation for winter, I hate to hit anything with the plow.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 12, 2022)

Hitting stuff with the plow is not good.  We are doing the same here, trying to get stuff out of the way.

----------------------

Turns out we get the big tree in town after all.  I will be hauling wood home all day tomorrow.


----------



## Bobbob (Nov 13, 2022)

I finished this row couple days ago. Probably the last splitting for a month or so. My concentration now becomes filling the freezer with venison. Once that's out of the way I'll be back to filling more wood piles


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 13, 2022)

Got in a big sunday morning scrounge. I think it's sugar maple. Smells like maple when cut. Very dense and heavy.  Last couple weeks I've outscrounged my splitting pace. Running out of room for rounds


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Nov 13, 2022)

Was able to get a tiny bit of splitting done before having to prepare for son's bday party.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 13, 2022)

We started bringing home the rest of the big maple in town.  The wood is mixed with brush in a giant pile around the tree.  The homeowner has been removing brush so we can get to the wood.  He helped load two trailers today and even filled his own (new)truck and delivered it, AND helped stack it next to the splitter!  He is an awesome guy and we are planning to go fishing together.  I am going back for more tomorrow, and will continue to bring loads home all week until we get it all.  I am estimating a total of 4-6 cord in the tree.  A full cord just in the stump.  We have about 2.5 cord home already, so there may be more than 6 cord there, but I am being conservative in my estimate so I don't "come up short" on myself.  I will try to get a picture of it tomorrow.  Lots of big pieces, 2-3 ft in diameter.  I'm excited to see just how much we bring home.

I was kind of bummed that I didn't get more wood home this year, but this week is making up for it.  It's a good thing I also scrounge pallets! 🤣


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2022)

With snow in the forecast, I cleaned up a bunch of wood just off the trails and took the weed eater  to some long stuff growing in an area I store snow. There was some branches down in that area that could've caused some damage to the tractor if you drove over them so that's taken care of.

I did finish stacking the two face cord of pine and popple today and covered another two face cord of wood, ironwood and beech.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 15, 2022)

We hauled 4 trailer loads (5x8 trailer) home yesterday and 4 more today.  The pieces are getting bigger, so it takes longer to break them down for loading.  I split some with a maul, and then noodled the bigger ones.  I measure a good 3 cord of rounds/chunks stacked, and another cord+ that I already split and stacked, and there is probably another 3+ cord to bring home.  I'm glad I can break them down at his place, because there is a huge pile of chips and noodles in his yard that he is more than willing to take care of.  I might bring some home for the compost pile though.

Here are a couple pictures of what we have hauled home so far.  This pile measures 3 cord.  There is another cord+ split and stacked off to the side.


----------



## NickW (Nov 15, 2022)

Isaac Carlson said:


> We hauled 4 trailer loads (5x8 trailer) home yesterday and 4 more today.  The pieces are getting bigger, so it takes longer to break them down for loading.  I split some with a maul, and then noodled the bigger ones.  I measure a good 3 cord of rounds/chunks stacked, and another cord+ that I already split and stacked, and there is probably another 3+ cord to bring home.  I'm glad I can break them down at his place, because there is a huge pile of chips and noodles in his yard that he is more than willing to take care of.  I might bring some home for the compost pile though.
> 
> Here are a couple pictures of what we have hauled home so far.  This pile measures 3 cord.  There is another cord+ split and stacked off to the side.
> 
> ...


Figure a slight reduction after splitting and stacking. I usually figure 3/4 cord or so split from a cord of rounds, although if there's a lot of big stuff you can break even or possibly gain a little... That was a great scrounge! What kind of maple? Silver, sugar...?


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 15, 2022)

NickW said:


> Figure a slight reduction after splitting and stacking. I usually figure 3/4 cord or so split from a cord of rounds, although if there's a lot of big stuff you can break even or possibly gain a little... That was a great scrounge! What kind of maple? Silver, sugar...?


It looks like a silver, but I didn't see it with leaves on it.  It's a big'un.  The stump holds another cord, but that won't get cut untIl I haul the chunks out.  The tree service said they would stump it. 😁


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 15, 2022)

I stack rounds pretty tight, and with these monster chunks I expect to gain quite a bit after splitting.


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 16, 2022)

I was able to grab some pic's on Saturday.  I ended up finishing cutting all the logs up and stacking and I had one stack of locust that needed cut in half the pieces were to long for the stoves.  I ended up working right up till dark.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 16, 2022)

Brought two more loads home today.  We are starting to feel it and we got a late start.  We are planning on working all day tomorrow to get the rest broken down and hauled home.  We will probably split it on sunny winter days.  I had my son stand next to the tree for size reference.  He is 6 ft tall and built like a tank.  The narrowest part of the tree is ~5 ft and its dbh measured over 6 ft.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 16, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 302960
> View attachment 302961
> View attachment 302962
> View attachment 302963
> ...


Nice work @heavy hammer , it looks like a nice area for seasoning firewood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 16, 2022)

Isaac Carlson said:


> Brought two more loads home today.  We are starting to feel it and we got a late start.  We are planning on working all day tomorrow to get the rest broken down and hauled home.  We will probably split it on sunny winter days.  I had my son stand next to the tree for size reference.  He is 6 ft tall and built like a tank.  The narrowest part of the tree is ~5 ft and its dbh measured over 6 ft.
> 
> View attachment 302968
> View attachment 302969


Nice work, are you in for some cold weather?


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 17, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work, are you in for some cold weather?


Yeah.  We had snow on October 14th and it warmed back up.  Supposed to be zero or a bit colder over the weekend.  We are hoping for a somewhat warmer winter.  I could use a break from the deep cold (-35 to -50 F) we have had for the last several years.  Zero would be cold enough this year.  We had frost down over 21 feet a while back.  That was nuts.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 17, 2022)

Isaac Carlson said:


> Yeah.  We had snow on October 14th and it warmed back up.  Supposed to be zero or a bit colder over the weekend.  We are hoping for a somewhat warmer winter.  I could use a break from the deep cold (-35 to -50 F) we have had for the last several years.  Zero would be cold enough this year.  We had frost down over 21 feet a while back.  That was nuts.


Usually the end of December and the month of January are our coldest temps, I enjoy the heat from the fires more the older I get.

It looks like mother nature could dump anywhere from 11 to 20 inches of snow starting tomorrow morning, a bit early for this chit.


----------



## StudlyHogly (Nov 17, 2022)

Dropped a medium sized Hemlock which appeared to be dead, although while bucking there were a couple of small branches with a few needles.  Took me a couple of weeks due to rain and other commitments.  Got it bucked up and dragged up the slope manually, split and stacked on the pad to dry for next Winter.  Half a cord or so.




No laughing at my $500 tractor.


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 17, 2022)

Any tractor (when needed) is better than no tractor. If it does the job, people should be jealous because you only paid $500.

Nice stack of rounds!


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 17, 2022)

I hauled home 3 more loads today.  I have some smaller stuff to pick out of the brush pile tomorrow, along with 2 more big chunks to break down, and the stump, which is over a cord by itself.  

The pile so far...


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 18, 2022)

we didn't get a much snow as we were expecting but the wind has been pretty cold the last few days.  I would not mind things freezing and staying frozen for awhile.  Temps are supposed to warm up into the low to mid 40's next week so that is not happening


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 18, 2022)

I got the rest of the big maple tree home today (except for the stump, that will most likely be cut off in the spring and will take several trips to get home).  I'll split it later, I'm tired.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 20, 2022)

Split about 2 full cords of ash Saturday, stacked it today, but didnt have my phone with me to take a pic


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 20, 2022)

After work yesterday I finished filling the garage back up.  The weather was calling for snow somewhere between 2-8 inches depending on the area.  The temp have been low 20's tofay and getting into the teens tonight.  I was happy I got it done yesterday.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 20, 2022)

I cleaned out the stove today, deep cleaned it really.  Then my brother called and said he shot a deer, so I went over and taught him how to gut it properly and brought it home.  He likes a few steaks and I usually get the rest.  It's hanging in the tree outside until we can make room in the cooler tomorrow.  I have quartered pieces of deer hanging on all the rails, so it's technically full.


----------



## Caw (Nov 22, 2022)

Loading up the basement rack for the next two weeks today. Also got the generator out and running for the first time this season. It started right up!


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 22, 2022)

We put in one load of pine today and then cleaned up some of the garage floor that had a bunch of sand and dirt in the area the backhoe goes for the winter and the took it off, we might need the 3 pt. sander for the driveway with the rain and freezing temps Friday night.


----------



## Caw (Nov 23, 2022)

Basement setup. This rack holds 1/5th a cord.


----------



## VintageGal (Nov 23, 2022)

MEngineer24 said:


> Split and stacked a little wood right before the snow hit yesterday. It’s so nice to be ahead.
> 
> View attachment 289017


Those square ends are admirable! They are perfect!


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 23, 2022)

A neighbor (s tree company)cut down three trees last Saturday. I asked my elderly neighbors whether they wanted some wood. They were ecstatic; I often give them shorties and uglies all cut and split for their small stove, two years ago it was more than a cord of oak, but they scrounge branches while walking the dog....

So I asked for a trunk of maple. Not silver, possibly sugar. They only dry their wood in a pile (covered with a tent) for one year - education doesn't help, even a wheelbarrow of three year old oak didn't convinced them of wanting to dry longer). So maple is a fair wood.

17" dia, 16 ft or so.
I cut it, split it - really small as they want. With some help of my son. Much hammer and wedge work because of the small size (my poor aim with the axe....).

Stacked it where they wanted on an old rack, awaiting space in the tent after this winter.

Bringing over the last wheelbarrow, I find this.,.

So I'll be stacking again after they let me know where, and after I make a better footing.


----------



## shortys7777 (Nov 26, 2022)

4 houses up from me they are putting in a road. Clearing 17 acres. Asked the guy yesterday if I could have some. Today I grabbed this. It came as is. I need to cut the long pieces in front but everything else is good. 95% birch. 4 of my little trailer loads. Not a bad hour and a half of work.


----------



## NickW (Nov 26, 2022)

Well died. Brother and I are pulling it ourselves...


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 26, 2022)

Cut up a dead tree and a friends place Friday, brought home a trailer load (think it’s walnut) 
Finished up today splitting the ash left over and the trailer of walnut, got every thing stacked, ran a higher center strip for water / snow run off when I tarp it tomorrow. Also loaded the fire pit with half of the bark / splitter shavings


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 27, 2022)

Got my tarp on before the rain, took a 10x20ft tarp, cut in half, punched holes w/ a  grommet kit and covered the new pile.


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice job with the tarp.  I was able to get my garage filled back up last night before the rain moved in.  Temps this week do not look to bad, mid week some colder temps for a day or two, but then back to the 40's.  Everything is just a muddy mess now, we had about 5 inches of snow last week now rain and warmer temps.


----------



## ArtBaldoni (Nov 27, 2022)

Looks like I'm back to wood this year since coal is $400+ per ton. Got a load of logs from my neighbor 6 weeks ago. Worked on it on Saturdays by myself since it was delivered. Finally got the last of it processed yesterday morning with some help from 2 of my kiddos. They had to work to pay for Thanksgiving dinner. I think I'm ready.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Nov 27, 2022)

I'd love to have a truck like that to haul wood with.


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 27, 2022)

Are you going to burn that this winter?


----------



## ArtBaldoni (Nov 28, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Are you going to burn that this winter?


I certainly am.


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 28, 2022)

Then I would suggest to get another load like that to split and stack now so you can burn that next year. Dry wood burns much better, and safer.


----------



## ArtBaldoni (Nov 28, 2022)

My OWB doesnt really care too much about dry or wet. This wood is fine for my purpose. It is dead wood that was stacked at a logging site. I realize that this would still need to dry some more if it were to be used in an indoor or gassification unit. I may be a noob on this forum, but I  understand burning wood. I've been doing it for 40+ years. 👍


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 28, 2022)

Ok. Outdoor is good for safety of your home. I hope it doesn't smoke a lot. Good luck.


----------



## ArtBaldoni (Nov 28, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Ok. Outdoor is good for safety of your home. I hope it doesn't smoke a lot. Good luck.


Thanks for your concern.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2022)

This is what the previous winds did, we did use the trail that's underneath it but it's a secondary trail so we'll stay off of it.  Before I try and get a cable up around it, we'll give it a  winter and spring......hopefully mother nature finishes the job.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2022)

I took a trip around the main trails today, most everything that was down from the wind was rotten chit or small branches.

I did haul a partial load of cherry rounds home today, I'll be filling in the trail tomorrow. It doesn't seem like much of a hole but once you have a full load of rounds in the trailer, you have a good size dip on the left side when you're coming out.

Before I went clearing trails, we put in another two trailer loads of pine, this week will be a warmer week so the pine should heat the house.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 5, 2022)

Ended up working all weekend had some high winds come through on Thursday and Saturday.  Some very odd weather this past month 70's then teens then warms ups and cool downs with high winds.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Dec 5, 2022)

Crazy here too.  It was in the 70's, then down to zero, now in it's way back to 30's.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 5, 2022)

This beech came down last fall when we had some high winds, we had more tree damage from the two high wind events so I c/s/s the other wood late last fall.

I bucked this beech up this spring but never did get back to it until today, hopefully the trunk that is still standing will give us some good wood but that might wait until next year.

I'm thinking all the rounds I split today should give us another face cord.......hopefully.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 6, 2022)

All the beech I split was hauled off the hill and stacked today, the last load it started raining pretty good. I still have some rounds from the top I'll buck up and use on the top of this stack.... another face cord up.


----------



## lml999 (Dec 6, 2022)

ArtBaldoni said:


> I may be a noob on this forum, but I  understand burning wood. I've been doing it for 40+ years. 👍


Welcome aboard Art!


----------



## NickW (Dec 7, 2022)

NickW said:


> Well died. Brother and I are pulling it ourselves...
> View attachment 303892


Never updated this...

Had it up and running that same night... Took quite a bit of time to get to semi clear water running from the spigot and still changing the whole house filter more often than previously, but we have water.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 9, 2022)

We put in two loads of ash and one load of pine this morning and since a neighbor down the road had a small dead elm down, I bucked the best stuff up and split it. There wasn't any bark on it so I put it next to a door they bring in their wood and then called them when they came home.

I also s/s the cherry rounds I hauled out the other day.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 10, 2022)

I started my outside work today with some trail work, I filled in a stretch of the trail with some dirt, it was a good 6 to 8 inch drop.

After I fixed the trail, I headed back to get the splitter so I could split the cherry rounds we had in the woods. I also bucked up some cherry rounds near the trail I fixed and then split and stacked it along with the first cherry rounds I split. I still have some rounds in the woods that will make this stack over one face cord.

Just a few pictures of some trail work, cherry rounds/splits/stacking and my run on Hemlock Hill, hopefully it won't be my last this year. I'm hoping mother nature gives me more time running the hills before the heavy snows come.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Dec 10, 2022)

Finally got to split some wood today. Been busy remodeling the house. Felt good to get back to wood. Been a warm and damp December here so far


----------



## shortys7777 (Dec 11, 2022)

Brought some more wood up by the back door rack.  Had one of my helpers join me.


----------



## NickW (Dec 11, 2022)

shortys7777 said:


> Brought some more wood up by the back door rack.  Had one of my helpers join me.
> View attachment 304993


My helpers are much bigger, but much grumpier. It's a trade-off that is sometimes worth it, sometimes not... Enjoy it while they like helping you!


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 12, 2022)

Since the storm is coming in on Friday, I started cleaning up the edges of certain trails and cleaned up a new area for snow storage.

I did have a small maple and a small yellow birch branch that came down in the last windstorm so they went in the stacks.


----------



## Bobbob (Dec 12, 2022)

Replaced the wood we have burned so far and filled a rack in the garage. Off work tomorrow so heading to the woods to split for a couple hours before rain returns on Wednesday.  Deer season is over and the freezer is full...time to get back to it


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Dec 12, 2022)

Got off work a bit early today. Had a good ash scrounge ( 2 trees that had  blown over) and split and stacked more on next seasons pile


----------



## ClintonH (Dec 12, 2022)

After almost 6 months with the portable sawmill, I've begun cutting up slab wood.  I'm guessing I'll have just over a cord of slab wood, from 24 logs--mostly red oak with a few hard maple as well.  Dad recalled just burning his up since it was so much work to cut for the wood you get--I disagree!  He's also cutting dead ash from the woods this fall...to burn this winter.  I have odds and ends of butt logs from those saw logs as well, all red oak, to get to at some point this winter!


----------



## Bobbob (Dec 13, 2022)

Split some more ash today. The splitter was inherited from my Grandfather. It's gotta be at least 30 years old. I replaced the Briggs with a 6 horse Honda about ten years ago. I couldn't even guess how many cords it has split but has to be more than 300 or so. I've been averaging 8 cords a year myself and my Dad uses it also. Just like everything else...they don't make them like they used to


----------



## twilli91 (Dec 13, 2022)

Got some oak delivered last week and some more soft wood today. One I am off today, its time to start cutting.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Dec 15, 2022)

Did a wood cleanup job today. 2 trailers of rotten willow taken to local mulch place. Able to save some Chinese elm some silver maple and some unknown. Css some ash from a previous scrounge


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2022)

I've been plowing a chit load the last two days and today I planned on taking some pictures but when I was plowing a neighbors driveway my wife called me, another neighbor needed me to plow and take care of a tree that came down across their driveway.

I went down and another neighbor had pulled it down with a change and truck so I pushed the red maple out of the way and plowed the driveway and shoveled their sidewalk. Once I came home I finished up enough of our driveway that we had plenty of room to get out.

I put the tractor away and put a chain on the 310 and jumped in the Rhino, once I was down to the red maple at our neighbors, I bucked it up and then it was thrown in a pile under a big pine. They said I could have it but it looked like it was on another persons property so I left it.

Tomorrow my plans (hopefully) will be to plow out more trails on our property and start cleaning up some dead pine branches and part of a cherry tree the snow brought down overnight. 

It looks like we might have another storm coming in before Christmas so we better put in some wood.


----------



## NickW (Dec 17, 2022)

I blew up my snowblower today...🤬. Only paid like $200 for it used 3 years ago, so I figure I probably got my money out of it; but still... And it was my own damned fault. DUMMY


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 17, 2022)

NickW said:


> I blew up my snowblower today...🤬. Only paid like $200 for it used 3 years ago, so I figure I probably got my money out of it; but still... And it was my own damned fault. DUMMY


I won't like that, should I ask what happened?


----------



## clancey (Dec 17, 2022)

Sorry that happened but you used it for three years and got your moneys worth out of it and this is good--but what dumb thing did you do for I am curious too...clancey


----------



## NickW (Dec 17, 2022)

I swear I checked the oil when I got it running in fall... 

It got through most of the snow on Thursday before breaking the belt, which I replaced. Today I went out to clear the couple inches of fluff we've gotten from the off and on flurries and she started squealing after 1 pass. Shut down thinking I had done something wrong, everything checked out, started it up again and squealing. Bone dry. Added oil, ran (poorly) and BLAM! Now she's tight. Assuming at the very least blown rod. Quite likely smeared crank... It is possible the rings were real bad and it burned that much in one use, meaning it was on its way out anyway; but I still blame myself...


----------



## clancey (Dec 17, 2022)

Heck you will get even a better one that will make life easier for you and that's one of my main worries "running dry on oil" and burning up a engine or something..so I have my truck and generator checked "too often" but at least I can say it was not the oil--lol...bummer for you but something better will come along...thanks for the reply...clancey


----------



## NickW (Dec 17, 2022)

clancey said:


> Heck you will get even a better one that will make life easier for you and that's one of my main worries "running dry on oil" and burning up a engine or something..so I have my truck and generator checked "too often" but at least I can say it was not the oil--lol...bummer for you but something better will come along...thanks for the reply...clancey


Good for you. Better safe than me. Probably not a better one though, trying to find another used one to get me through... If I do get a nice one the Mrs. will probably make me leave that one at home and take the home one up here to the Northwoods...🤣


----------



## shortys7777 (Dec 18, 2022)

Helped my dad split an 88ft ash tree he took down last weekend.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 18, 2022)

I opened up a few more trails today on our property and cleared a bunch of pine branches from the certain trails, we did have one cherry the heavy wet snow took down. Hopefully I can get this cleaned up before the next storm.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Dec 18, 2022)

Got a decent amount laid in for next year's stack.wanted to do more but the high winds made me work slow


----------



## whatyousmokin (Dec 19, 2022)

This put an end to my splitting/stacking for awhile. 😖 Fractured the bone.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Dec 19, 2022)

Ouch. Pinch it in splitter?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 19, 2022)

whatyousmokin said:


> This put an end to my splitting/stacking for awhile. 😖 Fractured the bone.
> 
> View attachment 305543


That hurts just looking at it, how long will it be before you can get back at it?


----------



## whatyousmokin (Dec 20, 2022)

> Ouch. Pinch it in splitter?


Smashed with a short sledgehammer against a piece of metal.



> That hurts just looking at it, how long will it be before you can get back at it?


Went to Urgent Care 24 hours after smashing it.  I've smashed fingers before and didn't think it was really that big of a deal other than hurting like a SOB and I wanted something other than ice and Aleve for pain...Was scolded by them for not coming in right after it happened, they said this was a true emergency as it was an "open fracture" with it broken and split open like that.  Got put on antibiotics and got a tetanus shot, not much in the way of pain meds but they did wrap it good to keep it from further trauma from when I accidently bump it. Want me to see specialist to monitor healing, specialist will let me know when it's good to go, probably 4-6 weeks..   Unfortunately I work with my hands so basically worthless right now.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Dec 20, 2022)

Hope for speedy recovery


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 20, 2022)

We put in a few loads of ash today with more coming in tomorrow before the storm hits with a chit load of rain, wind and snow.

With possible wind gusts between 60 to 70 mph on Friday, I'll take down some holiday flags along with our flag pole.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 21, 2022)

I did pick up six more bags of tube sand for the 3 point spreader, our driveway could look like a skating rink if the rain doesn't melt all the snow.

After getting back with the tube sand, I scraped down the driveway removing about 2 to 3 inches of snow, hopefully the rain will take care of the rest.

Once I came in, my work wasn't done. I had promised the boss that I would cook some sausage, onions with bell peppers, the wife thought it was very good .... so did I.


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19 (Dec 22, 2022)

Busy morning prepping for storm. I will be gone plowing tonight. Got all outside wood covered. Covered dad's camper. Cleaned off scrounge wood from my trailer. Brought the Mrs 3 to 4 days worth of wood inside. Set up space heaters by water pipes. We're expecting windchill of -40 supposedly. Tried to build a redneck masonry heater for basement water pipes. No idea if it'll work at all


----------



## jblnut (Dec 22, 2022)

Wisdomoak159#19 said:


> Busy morning prepping for storm. I will be gone plowing tonight. Got all outside wood covered. Covered dad's camper. Cleaned off scrounge wood from my trailer. Brought the Mrs 3 to 4 days worth of wood inside. Set up space heaters by water pipes. We're expecting windchill of -40 supposedly. Tried to build a redneck masonry heater for basement water pipes. No idea if it'll work at all.


I had a stack of cement blocks in my well house to do the same thing.  I had a pair of milkhouse heaters blowing through them so they'd absorb the heat and let it out over time.  No idea if it helped or not but it made me feel good.  The building is going to take the same amount of heat no matter how you heat it but having the extra thermal mass in there kept it from chilling so quickly when I'd go in there to check on things.

-40 windchill is nothing to sneeze at !!  We're -15 air temp with a sustained 20mph wind right now.  Gotta zip the sweatshirt up all the way now that it's windy.

I purchased a Fiskers splitting maul because my other one got legs and never came back.  I remember how much work this is after a few chunks.  I kept telling myself I need the exercise but it only lasted so long ....





I wimped out and broke out the rig that's been splitting wood out here since the 70's.  A knotted up piece of eml will snuff the ol' H right out if you're not paying attention


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2022)

The day started out by moving snow away from the house so any water can drain away and then I took care of a downed pine branch from the last storm.

I jumped on the tractor and moved more snow so water could run along what I call a natural drain on a certain part of the house. I also scraped down the driveway again hoping that the rain and warmer temps coming in will take care of what snow is left.

I had promised the wife some stuffed shells for Christmas but since we have high winds with a lake effect warning on, we moved up my cooking.....the shells were excellent. It made two batches for a total of 58.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 22, 2022)

Like most on here I spent last night till dark and finished this morning filling the garage back up cleaned out both stoves and have a full kindling barrel.  I'll probably be working all weekend if the winds come through as bad as they are calling for.  I have the wife set up to stay nice and warm all weekend even if we lose power.  Hope everyone has a safe and fun Christmas.  kennyp2339 I already responded but you boys out there stay safe and try not to freeze,  maybe we will cross paths eventually one of these storms.


----------



## Creekside Farms (Dec 22, 2022)

New here from Central Indiana. I definitely lack a wood shed, but do have a decent amount of wood set back from this year. Rows are about 7 1/2' H x 20' long. Hopefully I am able to keep up with the burning and have a far amount of this left for next year. Even have a small pile of rounds started to split when I get time. This is all 2022 work so far.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2022)

Creekside Farms said:


> New here from Central Indiana. I definitely lack a wood shed, but do have a decent amount of wood set back from this year. Rows are about 7 1/2' H x 20' long. Hopefully I am able to keep up with the burning and have a far amount of this left for next year. Even have a small pile of rounds started to split when I get time. This is all 2022 work so far.
> View attachment 305933


Looks great @Creekside Farms , what types of wood are in your stacks? Welcome to Hearth.


----------



## Creekside Farms (Dec 22, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> Looks great @Creekside Farms , what types of wood are in your stacks? Welcome to Hearth.


Thank you! Some of it is locust (thorn tree) from family's farm field fence rows. Rest is mostly dead ash, cherry, maple, and hickory. We have a small amount of oak in there from clearing a future pasture for sheep. Below is a pic of some of the locust.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 22, 2022)

Creekside Farms said:


> Thank you! Some of it is locust (thorn tree) from family's farm field fence rows. Rest is mostly dead ash, cherry, maple, and hickory. We have a small amount of oak in there from clearing a future pasture for sheep. Below is a pic of some of the locust.
> View attachment 305942


That's some nice firewood, 👍


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Dec 28, 2022)

Started processing yesterday.. here a couple pics from the past 2 days.. haven't worked long just a couple hours both mornings. Im proud of my son, who is really helping out this year, turned 14..


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 30, 2022)

Put up another 3 cords on pallets - oak, ash, locust & cherry, hopefully I can get another 3 cords done today before the ground gets to greasy with the top thaw


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 30, 2022)

kennyp2339, I see you are back at it as well you get to spend anytime off around Christmas.  Enjoy the new year everyone.​


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 31, 2022)

heavy hammer said:


> kennyp2339, I see you are back at it as well you get to spend anytime off around Christmas.  Enjoy the new year everyone.​


We got hit and worked, things cleaned up pretty quick for what it was though, had this whole week off, going back Tuesday Jan 3rd, I feel very refreshed and ready to see what 2023 brings (every day is a day closer to retirement)
Spent yesterday poking around the wood pile, stack just over a full cord on pallets, then it got to warm to have the tractor on the grass / wood area, figured to myself that the pile I'm taking from has sat in a heap for 2 yrs, it can wait a few more weeks for the ground to firm up so I can finish it off. I did burn my fire pit off, lots a splitter waste and bark, was nice to have a fire going outside, getting fresh air and
 relax a bit.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 31, 2022)

Made another top cover tarp, love these things, at first I though it was going to fall apart, turns out even after 50mph gusts, everything held, even the cheap grommets


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 31, 2022)

The trails were hard enough that I used the tractor to clean out the fireplace and then moved some snow from different areas of the driveway.

Picture 0473 is the fireplace that needed some cleaning, 0474 is the forks I used just incase there was any ice in the snow in the fireplace, 0475 is the right side of the fireplace cleaned out, 0476 is some snow off the driveway I moved , 0477,0479 are some pictures moving the snow, 0480 is all the snow from the area 0476 before and 0481 after.


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 1, 2023)

Nice work Kenny!  I'm ready for 2023, back to normal life.  The time off and holidays were a lot of fun other than a few unexpected days of work here and there but that is life.


----------



## Caw (Jan 2, 2023)

We're on to 2023!


----------

